# Fun with Nails!



## ashmamma84 (Aug 7, 2007)

I like to try different things with my nails...especially so in the summer. What do you like to do to your nails? Do you create designs with paint or rhinestones? 

This week my nails are "Geranium"...it's a red-like color by Essie, but I don't have any designs on them. I am getting a fill in and pedi tomorrow after work, so I'll snap a pic.

Bonus points if you post pics!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't paint designs, but I use bright colors and glittery polishes in summer for fun. Especially on my toenails to show with sandals. 

Tracy


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

i've never been one for fake nails or really excessive decorative stuff on them, but recommendations would be appreciated if anyone knows of any good bright colored (like somewhat neon pink/aquamarine/yellow) nailpolishes that are long lasting!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 8, 2007)

i have oily nail beds and cant do the fake nail thing (I've tried many times and they just peel off after a couple of weeks) I usually paint my nails with light pinks and sheer iridescent colors. My toes are always painted. I like bright, vibrant colors. Right now i have a dark blood red color i bought at Hot Topic.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 8, 2007)

all my polishes are OPI since that's all the beauty supply by my house sells. if i had a choice i'd buy essie. that stuff NEVER PEELS. 
anyways:

toes (at the moment):





flashbulb fuchsia

fingers (at the moment):




lincoln park after dark


----------



## Rowan (Aug 8, 2007)

Ooooh that Lincoln Park one is gorgeous! 

I miss my acrylic nails 

Toes right now...metallic deep blue.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

I stopped putting color on my fingernails, years ago...I prefer the natural look when I look at my hands....however...toes?....they get pretty colors..I love looking down and seeing beautiful hues against my pale skin. Right now, the toes are sporting a bright, berry color.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I stopped putting color on my fingernails, years ago...I prefer the natural look when I look at my hands....however...toes?....they get pretty colors..I love looking down and seeing beautiful hues against my pale skin. Right now, the toes are sporting a bright, berry color.



Me too! Exactly.  

Chris


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 8, 2007)

My hands  I'm having really problems with them at the moment, they're peeling, splitting, getting hangnails, all sorts. They look a mess so I've clipped them all off really short so they look as neat as possible. I'm hoping they'll grow back to the nice, well behaved nails that they used to be.

My feet  I hate seeing my feet naked so my toe nails are ALWAYS painted, usually pink or red. If it gets chipped and I dont have time to remove it completely I just paint on another, darker shade. If I'm wearing a deep plum colour its probably about six layers thick. Currently its the palest shade out of these four but all Leighton Denny polish rocks! 

Tracey xx 

View attachment pinks.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> all my polishes are OPI since that's all the beauty supply by my house sells. if i had a choice i'd buy essie. that stuff NEVER PEELS.
> anyways:
> 
> toes (at the moment):
> ...




i am digging the fuchsia for sure!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 9, 2007)

I love wearing all sorts of neat & unusual colors. Like blue, green, purple, brown red, yellow & even black. Sometimes I'l put another color or a sparkly polish over the top of it to make a new shade or look. Some folks like it others think it's weird lol. Here lately I've sometimes been forgetting to paint my nails. Right now they are candy apple red with sparkly stuff painted over top them...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 9, 2007)

Lincoln Park After Dark = all fall and winter, alternating with white. I LOVE that color.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread seems like the perfect place for me to ask - is it a regional thing or are most women opting for french manicures rather than colored polishes nowadays? 

I look around the women at work, and maybe 10% of the women have color, the rest are natural or french.

I notice this with hands - it is the reverse for feet - most have colors and a small percentage go french.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> This thread seems like the perfect place for me to ask - is it a regional thing or are most women opting for french manicures rather than colored polishes nowadays?
> 
> I look around the women at work, and maybe 10% of the women have color, the rest are natural or french.
> 
> I notice this with hands - it is the reverse for feet - most have colors and a small percentage go frence.



I can speak only for college aged girls these days, since those are the ones I have most contact with on daily bases. But yes, it seems that fingernails are more natural these days, and toes are quite the opposite. I'm in the mid-Atlantic region, but in all honesty I couldn't say if this is the trend in the entire region or just my county. I haven't been anywhere for ages! I have no life since I went back to school! LOL!

Chris


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2007)

as a nurse, they make it almost impossible to wear anything anymore, when i do put something on, i like those peel and stick avon colors, believe it or not, they dont peel off and they chip lots less...so i basically cant wear any fingernail polish at work (cant be chipped at all, and has to be fresh, good grief!), and i cant have any fake nails (dangit) so my toes have to be my creative outlet, right now they are some OPI color that is hot hot pink...woooohooo


----------



## Donna (Aug 12, 2007)

I've done color for years (I always asked for OPI when I used color as it seems to be the longest lasting,) but when I recently had my acrylics put back on after a three month break, my nail tech talked me into a set of pink and whites and I love the way they look. Loved it so much, in fact, I asked them to french manicure my toes as well. Next time, though, I think I will go back to my favorite toe polish....bright red.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't put any color on my finger nails. I have such short nails and my nail beds are also pretty short so I just don't do color. Clear coat is it or maybe a light light beigeish color. 

My toes however.....are always red! I like OPI and wear Chick Flick Red and another one I think is called Big Apple Red or something like that. 

I do NOT like the french pedicures that people do on their feet...yuck.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeh, you do have to be very careful with french pedicure. Some people make the white part too wide, and it makes you look like you have these looong talons. Eeeeewwwww!

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2007)

SVS - Alot of younger women (20's) that I've seen do rock the french manicure and do a brighter shade on the feet. In the summer, I normally do brighter shades on my hands, like white or hot pink...and I'll get a fun deco art on my toes like dots or a flower. For fall/winter, I like deep, rich plums, browns/bronze or reds. 

I guess I'm a weirdo because I hardly ever wear french on my hands or feet.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I've done color for years (I always asked for OPI when I used color as it seems to be the longest lasting,) but when I recently had my acrylics put back on after a three month break, my nail tech talked me into a set of pink and whites and I love the way they look. Loved it so much, in fact, I asked them to french manicure my toes as well. Next time, though, I think I will go back to my favorite toe polish....bright red.



Your pink and whites are cute -- do you have tips or an overlay? I just have a pink acrylic overlay...but I'm thinking of switching to gel.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 12, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I don't put any color on my finger nails. I have such short nails and my nail beds are also pretty short so I just don't do color. Clear coat is it or maybe a light light beigeish color.
> 
> My toes however.....are always red! I like OPI and wear Chick Flick Red and another one I think is called Big Apple Red or something like that.
> 
> I do NOT like the french pedicures that people do on their feet...yuck.



Eww me neither, I think french pedicure just looks weird, like trying to make toenails look like fingernails!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 13, 2007)

right now, mine are yellow with black tips. they were black with white tips before. i'm not big on fake nails (too much money for me), but i love funky nails.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Ash, I love getting my nails done. I just have a french polish on right now. As for nails I once saw a lady with a little hole drilled in to her nail. She had a small charm hanging from it. 
Susannah


----------



## Donna (Aug 13, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Your pink and whites are cute -- do you have tips or an overlay? I just have a pink acrylic overlay...but I'm thinking of switching to gel.



I guess they're tips?  I am incredibly stupid when it comes to this stuff. They use a white acrylic powder and shape the tips, then fill in the bed part with a pink acrylic. They overlay that with a gel and I sit under the UV light for a few minutes. 

The best part of the pink/white is that I don't have a long drying time. Once I have sat under the UV light for a few minutes, I am done. No more sitting for 20-30 minutes under the drying machine waiting for the polish to dry "hard" so I don't gouge or smudge it on the drive home.



> As for nails I once saw a lady with a little hole drilled in to her nail. She had a small charm hanging from it



I used to do that....bloody little charm catches on EVERYTHING. I ruined more blouses, sweaters and nylons with that little charm.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> This thread seems like the perfect place for me to ask - is it a regional thing or are most women opting for french manicures rather than colored polishes nowadays?
> 
> I look around the women at work, and maybe 10% of the women have color, the rest are natural or french.
> 
> I notice this with hands - it is the reverse for feet - most have colors and a small percentage go french.



Interesting Randi, I'm the same way. And from what I notice here in So Cal it is pretty much the same (so it is not regional). Most women have french, light colors or natural on the hands and bright colors on the feet...which is how I paint mine.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay so I just got a fill in and pedi...I'll take a pic and then post.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay so I know I'm a little...so sue me. These are my hands... 

View attachment phpvzWPRGPM.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay so I know I'm a little...so sue me. These are my hands...



Absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Absolutely lovely!!!



Thanks, SVS!  

As a side, I just noticed the little folds on the sides of my wrists...fat is so interesting some times.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 15, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay so I know I'm a little...so sue me. These are my hands...



God, Ash! You have beautiful hands. They look elegant.

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2007)

kr7 said:


> God, Ash! You have beautiful hands. They look elegant.
> 
> Chris



Thanks, doll!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay so I know I'm a little...so sue me. These are my hands...



Ash we have the same nails!!! Very nice. Susie


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay so I know I'm a little...so sue me. These are my hands...



Those are lovely nails. When I'm ready to try fakies again, you'll have to give me some pointers on finding a good salon and what kind to get  (i keep debating about trying it again.. )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Susannah and Megan!

Oh and Megan, just let me know when you are headed to get them done...and I'll give you any tips (no pun intended) that you need.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, lately I've been using my old Creative Nail Design stuff. It takes ages to dry, but this has been on for five days, and look: minimal chipping. I cook, I open soda cans, I do God knows what and it stands up.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

Ivy said:


> right now, mine are yellow with black tips. they were black with white tips before. i'm not big on fake nails (too much money for me), but i love funky nails.



I used to do the black with white tips. I called it the naughty French tip!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks Susannah and Megan!
> 
> Oh and Megan, just let me know when you are headed to get them done...and I'll give you any tips (no pun intended) that you need.



I'm thinking of getting a set done next month, when swimming season is done. So you'll be getting a pm from me for tips and info when i get ready to do it. I'm thinking about asking a checker at my grocery store where she gets her nails done cuz they look really nice.


----------



## Jes (Aug 22, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Well, lately I've been using my old Creative Nail Design stuff. It takes ages to dry, but this has been on for five days, and look: minimal chipping. I cook, I open soda cans, I do God knows what and it stands up.



you have, to my mind, the perfect nails. lovely, lovely. nice shape and here's the key: you have a very long nail bed, so even when short, your nails look long. I have a very short nailbed and my nails, even when longer, always look stubby. and i hate it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 22, 2007)

My favorite color is Vixen It an Esse color i think .. im not sure .. but i like dark colors on my nails and toe nails sometimes i change it up to really light like Ballet Slipper . also an Esse color 

i actually did a hot pink for Vegas .. I HATE it


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 22, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I've done color for years (I always asked for OPI when I used color as it seems to be the longest lasting,) but when I recently had my acrylics put back on after a three month break, my nail tech talked me into a set of pink and whites and I love the way they look. Loved it so much, in fact, I asked them to french manicure my toes as well. Next time, though, I think I will go back to my favorite toe polish....bright red.



I have the pink & white too, Donna ... and I love them. My only concern is that they are damn expensive to maintain. I'm paying $30 for a fill. I can't seem to find anyplace to do it for less, and I don't understand why acrylics are so much cheaper ($14 for a fill). 

I do a french pedicure for the toes also. I really like the clean, fresh way it looks & it seems to last longer than a simple polish does.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> you have, to my mind, the perfect nails. lovely, lovely. nice shape and here's the key: you have a very long nail bed, so even when short, your nails look long. I have a very short nailbed and my nails, even when longer, always look stubby. and i hate it.



Oh, thank you! How sweet.  I assure you, my nails look pretty stubby when they're cut short, really-- these have a little bit of the white part that grows up (and eventually gets clipped off). Have you tried pushing cuticles back? I use that trick a LOT to make my nails look longer. I have such short, stubby fingers that making my nails look a little longer offsets the stubbiness-- so I strive for it.

Edit: Also, I forgot-- sometimes, over time, clipping your nails SUPER short can sort of shorten your nail bed. Maybe let them grow out more/for longer periods of time? (Trying to think of helpful stuff)


----------



## Jes (Aug 22, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Oh, thank you! How sweet.  I assure you, my nails look pretty stubby when they're cut short, really-- these have a little bit of the white part that grows up (and eventually gets clipped off). Have you tried pushing cuticles back? I use that trick a LOT to make my nails look longer. I have such short, stubby fingers that making my nails look a little longer offsets the stubbiness-- so I strive for it.
> 
> Edit: Also, I forgot-- sometimes, over time, clipping your nails SUPER short can sort of shorten your nail bed. Maybe let them grow out more/for longer periods of time? (Trying to think of helpful stuff)



might be right, but i'm screwed now. a whole childhood/adolescence of chewing my nails off has ruined a lot of possibilities!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 22, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> My favorite color is Vixen It an Esse color i think .. im not sure .. but i like dark colors on my nails and toe nails sometimes i change it up to really light like Ballet Slipper . also an Esse color
> 
> i actually did a hot pink for Vegas .. I HATE it



I like sheer colors too, but the hot pink sounds cute....


----------



## Tooz (Aug 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> might be right, but i'm screwed now. a whole childhood/adolescence of chewing my nails off has ruined a lot of possibilities!



Well, it's never too late to try! My best friend feverishly bit her nails until she was 21 or 22. She's since stopped (she'll be 24 in November) and her nails have changed a LOT.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 22, 2007)

I've always wanted to have a professional manicure and pedicure, although the pedicures here are only having the toenails painted etc, no foot work happens. They are way out of my budget though, expensive here, so to get my nice long nails I love to stop my hands looking like fat baby hands, I buy cheapy cheap fake nails on ebay and glue them on, theyre about the equiv of $3 a pack of 20, and I think they look as good as a salon manicure! Well... if you don't look too closely!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've always wanted to have a professional manicure and pedicure, although the pedicures here are only having the toenails painted etc, no foot work happens. They are way out of my budget though, expensive here, so to get my nice long nails I love to stop my hands looking like fat baby hands, I buy cheapy cheap fake nails on ebay and glue them on, theyre about the equiv of $3 a pack of 20, and I think they look as good as a salon manicure! Well... if you don't look too closely!



You did that yourself?! You have more skill than me, that's for sure! They look lovely!


----------



## Isa (Aug 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've always wanted to have a professional manicure and pedicure, although the pedicures here are only having the toenails painted etc, no foot work happens. They are way out of my budget though, expensive here, so to get my nice long nails I love to stop my hands looking like fat baby hands, I buy cheapy cheap fake nails on ebay and glue them on, theyre about the equiv of $3 a pack of 20, and I think they look as good as a salon manicure! Well... if you don't look too closely!


 
Those look beautiful! I've always wondered about the quality of the stick/glue ons I see in the store. 

I've recently went back to my fakies after obliterating my natural nails over the past several months and my hands look so much better. Went with the natural look as I have no patience anymore for sitting around the shop waiting for polish to dry. My toes dry much quicker so they are a dark red right now. I finally took a chance there, trying something different from my usual browns and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive always been a wicked nail-biter... still am actually. But over this summer, I started getting into painting my nails (I had a lot of fun with a black marker and clear polish!).

unforutnately, with my job working for a dog groomer, i spend a lot of time bathing dogs, making the polish peel off.  

and i really really suck at painting my nails. im horrible at it.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 22, 2007)

Normally this time of year I have shredded nails from working in the garden. I found a pair of fabulous gloves this spring, and have had nails all summer.  
It's hard to tell in the photo, but the color is called Love Letters, it's pale pink, I forget the brand. The toenails are currently a Loreal metallic purple called Barefoot Babe. 

View attachment hands.JPG


----------



## Tooz (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy crap-- are those your real nails? Mine peel and split before they ever get that long.


----------



## Half Full (Aug 23, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I have the pink & white too, Donna ... and I love them. My only concern is that they are damn expensive to maintain. I'm paying $30 for a fill. I can't seem to find anyplace to do it for less, and I don't understand why acrylics are so much cheaper ($14 for a fill).
> 
> I do a french pedicure for the toes also. I really like the clean, fresh way it looks & it seems to last longer than a simple polish does.



Pink and Whites are much more expensive because they require lots more work...you can't just clip off the old acrylic and do a fill, you have to file out the white and refill that, then fill the pink from the cuticle. You have to do it that way to maintain a balanced, natural looking pink to white ratio. It's twice as labor intensive as plain acrylics. (I'm not a nail tech, just always been into nails  )


----------



## Half Full (Aug 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I like to try different things with my nails...especially so in the summer. What do you like to do to your nails? Do you create designs with paint or rhinestones?
> 
> This week my nails are "Geranium"...it's a red-like color by Essie, but I don't have any designs on them. I am getting a fill in and pedi tomorrow after work, so I'll snap a pic.
> 
> Bonus points if you post pics!



Two of my recent maincures. These are my real, natural nails with nothing on em but polish and I do my own manicure once every 2 - 3 weeks. I can make the polish last that long cause I use Seche Vite as a topcoat and it ROCKS!
(I have a knitting blog and we were posting pics of "Knitting and Knails" if you're wondering about why I have nail pics  )

Pink and White, the pink being a shimmery light pink (Essie for the white and OPI Brights collection, "And This Little Piggy..." for the pink.)






OPI, "You Red My Mind"





I'm currently wearing OPI Brights Collection, "Pink Before You Leap" another, slightly darker, shimmery pink. I like light, bright polishes for summer, I save all my deep berry, fuschia and reds for the winter mostly. I almost exclusively wear frosted/shimmer polish and my toes are almost always nekkid


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 23, 2007)

I started wearing acrylics back in the 70s when they first showed up in salons in Colorado. I wore them clear up until 6 months ago. Rachael and I used to go and get our nails and toes done every two weeks. It was our Mommie/Daughter time. Our salon charged $30 for a full set, and $15 for fills for frenchtips with acrylic overlay, which is what we both always did. We like the french for our fingers and bright colors on the toes. The Spa pedicures are $18. She and I just got tired of going and decided to take ours off and let our natural nails grow out. I'm surprised that I really like my natural nails so much. They are strong and grow well, rarely chip or break, and look pretty nice I think. I still go for pedis, but am happier with my shorter natural nails. Here is how they look tonight (I just polished them with OPI). 

View attachment fingtoe.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 23, 2007)

Half Full said:


> Pink and Whites are much more expensive because they require lots more work...you can't just clip off the old acrylic and do a fill, you have to file out the white and refill that, then fill the pink from the cuticle. You have to do it that way to maintain a balanced, natural looking pink to white ratio. It's twice as labor intensive as plain acrylics. (I'm not a nail tech, just always been into nails  )



I know that it's more labor intensive, but I'm not sure about doubly so. I've used acrylics in the past, and it took nearly as long to get a fill (unless I didn't need them cut down). But then again, I'm not the one cutting and scraping and filing and brushing and dealing with nasty chemicals all day long.

Sandie - I've tried many times to use my natural nails, but the problem is, after taking the acrylics off, they are very weak & flexible. They break off so easily. Your nails look healthy & hard. How long did it take to get them in that condition? Did you do anything special to them to help them grow stronger?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Ash, This week my nails are electric blue!! They look ace too! Susannah


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 23, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I know that it's more labor intensive, but I'm not sure about doubly so. I've used acrylics in the past, and it took nearly as long to get a fill (unless I didn't need them cut down). But then again, I'm not the one cutting and scraping and filing and brushing and dealing with nasty chemicals all day long.
> 
> Sandie - I've tried many times to use my natural nails, but the problem is, after taking the acrylics off, they are very weak & flexible. They break off so easily. Your nails look healthy & hard. How long did it take to get them in that condition? Did you do anything special to them to help them grow stronger?



Hey TraciJo...

Yeah the first couple of weeks they were a little soft, but after that they did wonderful, much better than I expected. I do 2 things to keep them strong and not breaking. 1., always keep them polished. I use 2 coats of polish and a strong top coat. As soon as I see any chips, I take off the polish and re-polish (usually about every 5-6 days). I must admit that I have to polish more with naturals than with Acrylics, but it's the trade off.  2., I drink a soy protien shake every day with lunch. It has helped my hair and nails like you can't believe. Great stuff!!

So, those are my secrets.


----------



## Half Full (Aug 23, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Here is how they look tonight (I just polished them with OPI).




You have lovely nails Sandie, you don't need acrylics!


----------



## Half Full (Aug 23, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sandie - I've tried many times to use my natural nails, but the problem is, after taking the acrylics off, they are very weak & flexible. They break off so easily. Your nails look healthy & hard. How long did it take to get them in that condition? Did you do anything special to them to help them grow stronger?



The primer that your tech puts on your nails prior to applying the acrylic is acid designed to eat little "holes" into your nail to give the acrylic something to adhere to. When you take your acrylics off they will always be soft and weak 

The "secret" to long natural nails is of course a healthy diet, genetics and MOISTURE. You don't want hard nails, you want *flexible* nails that will survive life's daily assult without breaking. Moisturize your nails buy appllying lotion at least once daily and massaging some cuticle oil in at least once a week plus drinking lots of water. As Sandie said, keeping them polished with a good top coat is essential. ( I heartily recommend *Seche Vite*! - you can find it at most beauty supply stores and online)

You can use a nail hardener after your acrylics come off but once your nails are back to their pre-acrylic state, most hardeners make your nails too hard vs. flexible and they break.

Hope this helps


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay so I know I'm a little...so sue me. These are my hands...



It must be a great pleasure to be touched by those hands.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 28, 2007)

oh wow i hadnt seen this thread,,,,its really cool! i like doing my own nails,i think its kinda safer...but anyhow this is the kinda thing i like to do
these are my nails,

By the way girls such pretty nails!:bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've always wanted to have a professional manicure and pedicure, although the pedicures here are only having the toenails painted etc, no foot work happens. They are way out of my budget though, expensive here, so to get my nice long nails I love to stop my hands looking like fat baby hands, I buy cheapy cheap fake nails on ebay and glue them on, theyre about the equiv of $3 a pack of 20, and I think they look as good as a salon manicure! Well... if you don't look too closely!



Ms. Ruby, Oh Ms. Ruby, oh, OH Ms. Ruby, DAMN!!! Is there a part of you that isn't gorgeous?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Ash,

I am so addicted to getting my nails done. I spend a fortune on them. This week I had them paint on a new color. It is a Jade green. It sounds really unusual but they look really pretty.
I have the little butterfly stick ons that I put on my nails, then I go over them with a top coat to seal it on to the nail. I enjoy having my nails done.


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> oh wow i hadnt seen this thread,,,,its really cool! i like doing my own nails,i think its kinda safer...but anyhow this is the kinda thing i like to do
> these are my nails,
> 
> By the way girls such pretty nails!:bow:


*
omg are those dice and hearts on ur nails!?!? girl ur talents in make up are surreal! 
my nails are always the same, short and painted black, occasionally with glitter lol!*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> omg are those dice and hearts on ur nails!?!? girl ur talents in make up are surreal!
> my nails are always the same, short and painted black, occasionally with glitter lol!*



*BEXY!!!!* You are soo Fabulous! I love your comments. I have done soo many different styles on my nails but i never took pictures except for that one..but i promise i will work on my nails very soon and take some pics of them. Just for you to see them....hugs Bexy!:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> oh wow i hadnt seen this thread,,,,its really cool! i like doing my own nails,i think its kinda safer...but anyhow this is the kinda thing i like to do
> these are my nails,
> 
> By the way girls such pretty nails!:bow:




Phoebe your nails look awesome. I love getting mine painted all kinds of colors and having all kinds of designs on them.

Shoshie


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2007)

How much does a manicure and a paint job on natural nails run? Although my nails grow well (when I'm not chewing) and seem to be fairly sturdy, a paint job won't last me more than two days before the color literally starts wearing off the tips because of all the mail I handle. The paper is just hell on the polish. Would professional polish last longer? I use both a base and a top coat.






They're a little yellow because they're painted all the time but if I don't paint, I chew. Slapping color on now.


----------



## Suze (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday said:


> How much does a manicure and a paint job on natural nails run? Although my nails grow well (when I'm not chewing) and seem to be fairly sturdy, a paint job won't last me more than two days before the color literally starts wearing off the tips because of all the mail I handle. The paper is just hell on the polish. Would professional polish last longer? I use both a base and a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> They're a little yellow because they're painted all the time but if I don't paint, I chew. Slapping color on now.



I use both cheap and expensive polish and haven't really seen a difference. What I do is wearing glossy/light colors rather than the other stuff. (can't.find.the.right.word.)


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday said:


> How much does a manicure and a paint job on natural nails run? Although my nails grow well (when I'm not chewing) and seem to be fairly sturdy, a paint job won't last me more than two days before the color literally starts wearing off the tips because of all the mail I handle. The paper is just hell on the polish. Would professional polish last longer? I use both a base and a top coat.
> 
> They're a little yellow because they're painted all the time but if I don't paint, I chew. Slapping color on now.


*
if and when i do go to get my nails done, i go to the beauty college, as my friend is a hairdressing student there and recommended it to me. i can get a full hand massage, manicure and paint for around £5!! so maybe theres a cosmetology (is that what they call it in the states?) school near u?*


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *BEXY!!!!* You are soo Fabulous! I love your comments. I have done soo many different styles on my nails but i never took pictures except for that one..but i promise i will work on my nails very soon and take some pics of them. Just for you to see them....hugs Bexy!:kiss2:



*i want u over here doing my nails NOW! with dice on! sooooooooo cool cant wait to see more pics! xox*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i want u over here doing my nails NOW! with dice on! sooooooooo cool cant wait to see more pics! xox*



Bexy! I'd Love to go do your nails........but since i cant well here is as promised some more pics of my nails......they dont look great but i liked them!

hope you enjoy!










:happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shoshie, you should post a pic of your hands...I'm interested in seeing the color. 


And Friday, you have lovely hands. Your nails look so healthy and strong.


----------



## Friday (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Ash.

And thanks for the idea Bex, there are a ton of schools around here. I'll check before we go th Reno next month.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 6, 2008)

I used to always have pink & whites on my hands.. took the fakies off for about 6 months then just had them redone yesterday.  I usually a red/pink color on my toes (I do at-home pedicures.. <3 them.) But this week I put that Lincoln Park color on. I love it!!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

I took my fakies off last week because they were hurting. I had been having them done for a year, and I decided that it was time for them to come off. I am going to grow my own nails. It may be healthier and cheaper.I am on a budget now.
I do like the look of the fakie french nails though.

Any good products for rejuvenating my own nails?

Thanks

S


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I took my fakies off last week because they were hurting. I had been having them done for a year, and I decided that it was time for them to come off. I am going to grow my own nails. It may be healthier and cheaper.I am on a budget now.
> I do like the look of the fakie french nails though.
> 
> Any good products for rejuvenating my own nails?
> ...



Sally Hansen, OPI, and Creative all have products that will help rejuvenate your nails/cuticles. However I'd suggest for the first mani, go to a professional and have them give you a service. After that, you'll be able to maintain them on your own with no problem.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

I love acrylics on my fingers. I usually get white tips but I occasionally get teal, blue, pink or black tips to spice it up. I pretty much have to have fake nails because I can't stop myself from biting my real nails, so they always look crappy unless I have fake ones on. Right now I just have sparkly pink polish on my toes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love acrylics on my fingers. I usually get white tips but I occasionally get teal, blue, pink or black tips to spice it up. Right now I just have sparkly pink polish on my toes.



I love my acrylic too...it's funny because I'm natural (so to speak) when it comes to alot of other things. lol 

Right now I have Essie's High Maitenance on my hands and OPI's MonSooner or Later on my feet.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love acrylics on my fingers. I usually get white tips but I occasionally get teal, blue, pink or black tips to spice it up. I pretty much have to have fake nails because I can't stop myself from biting my real nails, so they always look crappy unless I have fake ones on. Right now I just have sparkly pink polish on my toes.



i'm the same way! i bite my real nails and they always look disgusting. acrylics save me from having gross looking hands.

my nails are always, always, always black with either a white french tip, a gold tip with a line of silver glitter underneath, gold glitter over the black polish, a clear nail with a black french tip and a line of gold glitter under the black or have gold and silver designs with or without rhinestones. i pretty much just alternate between those. i'm kinda boring like that.

my toes are also always black, usually with gold glitter.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i'm the same way! i bite my real nails and they always look disgusting. acrylics save me from having gross looking hands.
> 
> my nails are always, always, always black with either a white french tip, a gold tip with a line of silver glitter underneath, gold glitter over the black polish, a clear nail with a black french tip and a line of gold glitter under the black or have gold and silver designs with or without rhinestones. i pretty much just alternate between those. i'm kinda boring like that.
> 
> my toes are also always black, usually with gold glitter.



Show us a pic Ivy, this sounds very pretty.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 1, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Show us a pic Ivy, this sounds very pretty.



here are my toes right now! 






this picture is from a month or two ago, my nails need touched up right now, so i'm not going to post a picture of them.. hehe


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 1, 2008)

Very pretty, my dear. Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Sally Hansen, OPI, and Creative all have products that will help rejuvenate your nails/cuticles. However I'd suggest for the first mani, go to a professional and have them give you a service. After that, you'll be able to maintain them on your own with no problem.




Thanks. Will do.

The only problem with fakies is that they can do serious damage to your own nails once you take them off, as I have found. It will take a while to get my own nails looking healthy again.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody get hangnails? You know when the skin detaches from the cuticle? I seem to get them all the time, and I do not know why. They can be so painful too.

Does anybody know what to do to stop it from happening?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody get hangnails? ..... Does anybody know what to do to stop it from happening?



All the time, and yes, they are very painful. The only thing that works for me is to push my cuticles back every single day after my morning shower and then moisturise, moisturise, moisturise after every hand wash and all through the day. It's boring but prevention is better than cure.

Tracey xx


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 19, 2008)

Sadly, my profession, would never allow me to maintain nails. That and I am an incouragable tom-boy who digs in the mud, fishes, gardens, land scapes and builds....I could never have pretty nails. Hell I can't even grown them out past my finger tips or I start catching them on things and ripping them loose.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a full set of French tip nails to wear for my brother's wedding in February.

I have had my acrylics off for six months now, and while my nails are very healthy, they are brittle on the ends.

I may just get the set and take them off again after the wedding, or let them just grow out.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 3, 2009)

I am not much of a "girl", and haven't ever really done my nails, but lately I have been having fun with these.







My daughter is happy that I did some "girl stuff"


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> I am not much of a "girl", and haven't ever really done my nails, but lately I have been having fun with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cute! I like nail art.


----------



## electra99 (Jan 4, 2009)

When I was younger I never thought I would be a woman who had her nails done, but once I started I found it hard to stop. I also usually go for French on the fingers and a color on my toes. 

I used to have traditional acrylic nails but switched to gels about a year ago. The gel nails are a little more expensive to maintain, but I have found that my natural nails are not as damaged as they were when I was getting the acrylics done. Also they are a little lighter and have a thinner application, so they look and fell more natural than the acrylics did. When I first got the gel nails, I was having a problem with them breaking all the time but now that I found the right salon I can usually go 3 weeks between fills without a problem.

Has anyone ever had silk nails? I have never had them and was wondering what they are like.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had silks done for a few special occasions and they were great. Apparently they're harder to maintain than gels/acrylics - guess I can't compare. Mine lasted a good 2 months, I 'filled' them myself. lol. 

As an artist I can't really have my nails very long, and typically don't paint my fingernails, just toes.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2009)

This thread is not good for me.
I have totally been wanting to go get mine done again and then this shows up.
Divine message?
I think so.


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to keep my fingernails short, well-filed and unvarnished when I was with my ex. When we broke up, one of the first things she said was that I can have my salon talons again! 

I have been growing them out since. They are at a decent length now and I regularly give myself manicures. Mostly French (OPI Bubble Bath, Alpine Snow tip), surprisingly easy with Nailene Perfect Tip guides and they last for up to two weeks. Occasionally I paint them red to go with my toenails. My faves: OPI I Am Not Really A Waitress, Vodka and Caviar.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 4, 2009)

My nails are generally short, very brittle, some ridges, etc. Pain in the butt, they never look BAD, but rarely look good. 

Years ago I got a set of gel nails at a salon about 2.5 hours away (went with a friend) and they were the best fakes I've ever had. I don't like much length, I have too much to do with my hands. When I had these done years ago I had a white sculpted tip put on with gel, so no tip glued on, just made from white gel. It was fantastic...loved it. 

Lately I've been thinking about doing it again, but it's very hard to find someone who does gels around my area. Even when I could find one, no one did sculpted tips with them. 

Finally I just found a woman who runs a tiny salon out of her house - all word of mouth business. She's fantastic and I had her put on a set of gels over a week ago and they still look great. I'm really happy with them. 

I'm a horrible picker at fake nails, but so far nothing. As long as they don't lift, I tend to leave them be, but acrylics always lifted on me, and they were just so thick, I never liked the finished look. 

The gels are great... I prefer a french on my hands, so I got a french with white gel, and it's just over my own nails. I don't want tips glued on, so we're just going to keep doing these as my nails grow out a little bit. I don't want them over fingertip length, so not far to go anyway. 

They stay shiny, haven't chipped but one tiny spot and I just sealed it up with a little glue to make sure water doesn't keep getting under there. 

My lady charges $30 for the set, the repairs are free if needed, and she does a new full set every time you go - no fills. She said it's the only way she's happy with how they come out. She also does pedicures, so eventually I may start those for summer. 

I have cabbage patch hands, which I think are cute, but it's nice to put something a little more girlie on them - here's a pic. 

View attachment IMG_0797.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 4, 2009)

AnnMarie, I'm glad to know I'm not the only fake nail picker out there. That, plus the fact that artificial nails are not allowed at work, is why I gave up. Plus, my natural nails are so thin that the grinding they do to rough them up hurt. The heat build up was awful and I feared they'd go right through my nail.

Yours look so cute. Natural and feminine. Very nice. I hope you keep loving them and that they wear nicely for you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, Vicki. 

Yeah, the grinding scares me to death because my nails are pretty thin anyway. The woman I just went to didn't use any tool for roughing, just a regular file. She said with gels that's all that is required because they're not thick... so there was really no thinning at all, and no burning. She only used one tiny tool, this itty bitty little tip that worked down my cuticles a bit, but it was just the smallest little thing and just made some dust... you couldn't even feel it and it left no damage on my actual nail. Wonderful!!

I totally understand why nurses can't have fake nails, makes sense to me. However, I'm really enjoying these so far, so I'm going to see how long I can keep them up. I'm really not good at anything that's a regimen... so let's see if a zebra can change its stripes.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2009)

Got mine done this afternoon! haha.
So cute 
love my pink and whites


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks, Vicki.
> 
> Yeah, the grinding scares me to death because my nails are pretty thin anyway. The woman I just went to didn't use any tool for roughing, just a regular file. She said with gels that's all that is required because they're not thick... so there was really no thinning at all, and no burning. She only used one tiny tool, this itty bitty little tip that worked down my cuticles a bit, but it was just the smallest little thing and just made some dust... you couldn't even feel it and it left no damage on my actual nail. Wonderful!!
> 
> I totally understand why nurses can't have fake nails, makes sense to me. However, I'm really enjoying these so far, so I'm going to see how long I can keep them up. I'm really not good at anything that's a regimen... so let's see if a zebra can change its stripes.



Sounds like you found a great alternative then, if they don't have to grind. I swear that scared the daylights out of me, and it hurt, too.

I hope you're able to keep those nails. I'm like you -- not so good at regimens. One of the reasons I let my eye lash extensions go by the wayside. Anything that requires I be in a salon every three weeks is just so not doable for me. I'd much rather get a massage with my time and money.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Got mine done this afternoon! haha.
> So cute
> love my pink and whites



post a pic, girlie! i am so overdue for a fill in, it's ridiculous...oh well, i'll get around to it shortly.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2009)

I am def going to get a set of gels I think for my brother's wedding. The acrylics damage your nails too much.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 7, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am def going to get a set of gels I think for my brother's wedding. The acrylics damage your nails too much.



Both are equally damaging, Susannah ... unfortunately. It's the artificial plastic layered over your natural nail bed that causes the most problems, in terms of possible infections, softening the nails themsleves, etc. 

The gels are easier in terms of application, but just as damaging in the long run. Also, a lot more expensive --- at least, here in the U.S. they are.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Both are equally damaging, Susannah ... unfortunately. It's the artificial plastic layered over your natural nail bed that causes the most problems, in terms of possible infections, softening the nails themsleves, etc.
> 
> The gels are easier in terms of application, but just as damaging in the long run. Also, a lot more expensive --- at least, here in the U.S. they are.



Really? I thought the gels were less damaging for some reason. I may just have them for the wedding and then let them grow out and not get them filled again.


----------



## Krisha (Jan 8, 2009)

I like to try nail painting and the artificial nail too but i think it is very expensive and hard to maintain.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jan 9, 2009)

Back when I was a hairstylist I always wore acrylic nails filed nice and square and used OPI color "Needles in a Haystack" which I LOVED, or I would have a french tip air brushed on. I miss those day...now I have the ugliest short cut nails...*sigh*


----------



## Weeze (Jan 9, 2009)

Pictures, as requested 
Toes:






Fingers:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 9, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Pictures, as requested
> Toes:
> 
> 
> ...



Very cute, darlin'!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my second set the other day, figured I'd show the progress. Just trying to get them a little longer. She said I did really well at keeping them in good condition (and I didn't pick!! miracle!). 

View attachment P1040825sm.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I got my second set the other day, figured I'd show the progress. Just trying to get them a little longer. She said I did really well at keeping them in good condition (and I didn't pick!! miracle!).



Oh AnnMarie they are so cute. My hands are short and my fingers too so I never bother with them. Very cute tho.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm very boring when it comes to nails, for a start I hate long nails always have I'd go as far as saying I have a phobia of long nails lol. They dont even have to be that long for them to creep me out just past your finger tip is long to me. 

I paint my nails as often as I can but have to take it off when I'm going to work, hell even the girls in my work are not allowed to wear it or make up for that matter.

I mainly paint my nails black but this week I have went for a metallic blue


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been jonesing for french manicure lately, but I can't go there until I grow out my two car-door-and-window casualties. 

I did do my "Not Really A Waittress" red last week, though. I love that color.


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> I've been jonesing for french manicure lately, but I can't go there until I grow out my two car-door-and-window casualties.
> 
> I did do my "Not Really A Waittress" red last week, though. I love that color.



Best OPI red! Mine and Ashley's favourite! My nails are either painted with that, or French. 





Excuse puffy toes, they look silly after a day out in heels.


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2009)

ROCK ON! Best. Color. Ever. 

If they ever pull Waitress, I'm gonna have to get another car (I bought my PT Cruiser because the candy apple red paint matched my nails, ha!).


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> ROCK ON! Best. Color. Ever.
> 
> If they ever pull Waitress, I'm gonna have to get another car (I bought my PT Cruiser because the candy apple red paint matched my nails, ha!).



Pictures of painted nails next to car please! :O


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> ROCK ON! Best. Color. Ever.
> 
> If they ever pull Waitress, I'm gonna have to get another car (I bought my PT Cruiser because the candy apple red paint matched my nails, ha!).



now thats dedication lol


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2009)

My nails are naked, but I can go take a pic of the bottle next to the car.  One sec!


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> LOL.



Ahhhhhhhhhhh! *faints*


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

that is to cool for school


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2009)

Hahah! I'm glad you guys appreciate that. 

Chrysler should get with OPI and make an official edition. I may be smoking rope on this one, but hey, if the color caught my eye for said reasons, it has to potential to do so with others.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

very true you should email Chrysler and suggest it lol.

Oh and cors I repped you by a mistake instead of Tania but enjoy your rep as you deserve it for all your shoe posts .


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> very true you should email Chrysler and suggest it lol.
> 
> Oh and cors I repped you by a mistake instead of Tania but enjoy your rep as you deserve it for all your shoe posts .



I got Tania. ;D


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys. :*


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> I've been jonesing for french manicure lately, but I can't go there until I grow out my two car-door-and-window casualties.
> 
> I did do my "Not Really A Waittress" red last week, though. I love that color.



I was so stoked to see that color is no longer discontinued. It is THEEE best red polish EVER!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 22, 2009)

Love the blue nails. I'll paint mine that color sometimes. I like to paint them weird colors like that purple, green, black & also normal colors like red & pink. Which reminds me I need to paint them again...


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I got French tips for my brother's wedding. I couldn't help myself, my own nails grow to a point, and then they just stop.

They look really nice. What can I say? I am addicted to my fake nails.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 30, 2009)

*bump*

Recently my nail tech convinced me to go natural, so with much hesitation I decided to soak off my acrylic. She also wanted to try the new gel polish by OPI (Axxium). Part of my issue with manicures is the chipping polish and with Axxium I don't have that issue. The color lasts for 2-3 weeks and can be soaked off quickly or just filed off. It's in the beginning stages and not very many color choices yet, but as a woman who does alot of typing and things...it works.

http://www.opi.net.au/axxium_soakoff.shtml

just an fyi for those interested


----------



## ToniTails (May 30, 2009)

beautiful hands and feet!



Cors said:


> Best OPI red! Mine and Ashley's favourite! My nails are either painted with that, or French.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinuptami (Jun 11, 2009)

I am such a tomboy, I swear. I have never been one for polish, that is until lately. Now I have been painting my nails all kinds of crazy colors, fingers and toes both. My nails aren't too long, but I am having fun, and I think the polish is helping my nails not break so easily.

Here's a pic. Excuse the fact that it looks like I am going to backhand you all. 

View attachment Image129.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

cute!!!!!!




pinuptami said:


> I am such a tomboy, I swear. I have never been one for polish, that is until lately. Now I have been painting my nails all kinds of crazy colors, fingers and toes both. My nails aren't too long, but I am having fun, and I think the polish is helping my nails not break so easily.
> 
> Here's a pic. Excuse the fact that it looks like I am going to backhand you all.


----------



## Tania (Jun 11, 2009)

This is only tangentially-related, but...I bought some of the OPI lipstick in "I'm Not Really A Waitress."  Now my lips can match my nails.


----------



## pinuptami (Jun 12, 2009)

Tania said:


> This is only tangentially-related, but...I bought some of the OPI lipstick in "I'm Not Really A Waitress."  Now my lips can match my nails.



I didn't realize they MADE a lipstick. Now I must have it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 27, 2009)

I decided to bump this thread with some pictures, as I'm loving my nails lately. I started getting fake nails again a few months ago and I saw that the salon I go to started offering colored tips and I'm totally in love:wubu:

Two months ago:





One month ago:





Now:





It's my goal to try them all! (All of the good ones anyway.. which leaves about 15!)


----------



## Suze (Aug 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I decided to bump this thread with some pictures, as I'm loving my nails lately. I started getting fake nails again a few months ago and I saw that the salon I go to started offering colored tips and I'm totally in love:wubu:
> 
> Two months ago:
> 
> ...



ah, looks great! i'm tempted to try out colored tips now, but i don't think i'll be able to do that myself. :/

is that opi btw?


----------



## Tooz (Aug 27, 2009)

Those are cute. I'd love to get gel tips like that or something, but I am terrified of fake nails.


----------



## Jack Secret (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess I'll mention http://www.nailbytes.com

some of the people on this site have Dragon Lady fingernails but you have to notice all of the really cool colors.

And yes I am a guy. Nice hands and nails are kind of sexy!

--c


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Those are cute. I'd love to get gel tips like that or something, but I am terrified of fake nails.




I was too, but after about 9 months I'm totally fine and used to them and I've had no issues at all. I use gel only, no tips (although I used one last time for a repair when I broke a nail of mine down to the quick), and it' just a few layers of gel over my own nails as they grow out. 

My nails haven't thinned (as they grow up over the two weeks you can see/feel your natural nail at the bottom, just like it always was. However, I'd say that finding a person who actually gives a shit, does a good job, and understands your concerns is a big component. My nail tech is fabulous, she takes a really long time (which can suck sometimes) but they always come out nice, and I'm really enjoying having "finished" nails all the time. It's a very little thing, but it makes me feel a little bit more put together and girlie, with almost no effort. 

Here's a recent pic (last weekend) with them showing on both hands. Sorry it's big, I left it large so the nails would show enough. 

View attachment nls.jpg


----------



## LunaLove (Aug 27, 2009)

i usually have chipped black nail polish, but when i saw this quick drying hue i just had to try it out!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Those are cute. I'd love to get gel tips like that or something, but I am terrified of fake nails.



Just in case you aren't ready to dive in all the way, OPI has Axxium which is a line of gel lacquers that resembles what a full set might look like. I did a stint of natural nails for a couple months and it's what my tech used on me. It's applied like regular polish and then "cured" under a UV light, I believe. The only gripe I had is the limited colors since the line is so new (and I love to play with different colors every time I have my hands done). Also, it lasts the length of a traditional gel or acrylic set. In fact, my mother had it done on her toes back in July and they still look great.  Just to give you an idea. 

I am since back to my overlay because I just was so used to having it done and missed them. Either way, for me it's imperative that my hands are pulled together and manicures just didn't suffice for me since I use my hands so much and polish would chip in a couple days.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 27, 2009)

My thing is I love doing my own nails-- I have a sawed-off cardboard box full of OPI, China Glaze, Creative Nail Design and Zoya. I do a pretty good job on my nails, such that I've never had any manicures done by anyone other than myself. I love doing my nails!

Ignore me being dumb, hurr's my current (OPI Bastille My Heart...AMAZING COLOR.)

ETA my cuticles need help, but I am OUT of cuticle oil. Will get after I move, I guess.


----------



## LunaLove (Aug 27, 2009)

LunaLove said:


> i usually have chipped black nail polish, but when i saw this quick drying hue i just had to try it out!



grrr, this photo was supposed to show up: 

View attachment Photo 56.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> *bump*
> 
> Recently my nail tech convinced me to go natural, so with much hesitation I decided to soak off my acrylic. She also wanted to try the new gel polish by OPI (Axxium). Part of my issue with manicures is the chipping polish and with Axxium I don't have that issue. The color lasts for 2-3 weeks and can be soaked off quickly or just filed off. It's in the beginning stages and not very many color choices yet, but as a woman who does alot of typing and things...it works.
> 
> ...




That's one of the gels that my tech uses on my nails. When they're behaving fine, we use that and a white gel for the tip - all are cured under UV - if it's not cured under UV it's not really gel. When my nails are a bit more unruly (weather changes, super cold, etc... it can make things a bit wonky once in a while) she'll go to a "pink" gel which is just not as clear as the regular OPI we use... but it's a little bit more forgiving of tough conditions, so we we switch around a bit to accommodate my nails. 


I love gels. I wouldn't use anything else - at all. The fact that I never ever have to cover them up with a polish or worry about them being shiny (they're perma shine)... love it. And if I ever want color, the gels come in about 1,000 colors, so all I have to do is get that as a top coat instead of the last layer of clear. 

Love it!!


----------



## Weeze (Aug 28, 2009)

So the gel just goes right on top of your natural nail? None of the powder/weird purple liquid gunk, or the gluing on the little plastic things?


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> My thing is I love doing my own nails-- I have a sawed-off cardboard box full of OPI, China Glaze, Creative Nail Design and Zoya. I do a pretty good job on my nails, such that I've never had any manicures done by anyone other than myself. I love doing my nails!
> 
> Ignore me being dumb, hurr's my current (OPI Bastille My Heart...AMAZING COLOR.)
> 
> ETA my cuticles need help, but I am OUT of cuticle oil. Will get after I move, I guess.



I have only had my nails done like 4 times in my life. So most of the time i'm an at home do it yourself girl too. My nails are naked right now. I keep them naked a lot since my hands are regularly fishing stuff out of Alex's mouth  I have never had a pedicure and probably wont since my feet are SOOO ticklish


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> ah, looks great! i'm tempted to try out colored tips now, but i don't think i'll be able to do that myself. :/
> 
> is that opi btw?



It's not nail polish.. they're fake! I'm sure if your nails are long enough a salon could paint them like that though, I think it'd be rather difficult to do yourself.



Tooz said:


> Those are cute.



Thank you:]



LunaLove said:


> i usually have chipped black nail polish, but when i saw this quick drying hue i just had to try it out!



I love yellow nails.. super cute!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> My thing is I love doing my own nails-- I have a sawed-off cardboard box full of OPI, China Glaze, Creative Nail Design and Zoya. I do a pretty good job on my nails, such that I've never had any manicures done by anyone other than myself. I love doing my nails!
> 
> Ignore me being dumb, hurr's my current (OPI Bastille My Heart...AMAZING COLOR.)
> 
> ETA my cuticles need help, but I am OUT of cuticle oil. Will get after I move, I guess.


Your nails look great! Have you seen OPI's Espana collection? *drool*



LunaLove said:


> grrr, this photo was supposed to show up:


The yellow is cute on you!



AnnMarie said:


> That's one of the gels that my tech uses on my nails. When they're behaving fine, we use that and a white gel for the tip - all are cured under UV - if it's not cured under UV it's not really gel. When my nails are a bit more unruly (weather changes, super cold, etc... it can make things a bit wonky once in a while) she'll go to a "pink" gel which is just not as clear as the regular OPI we use... but it's a little bit more forgiving of tough conditions, so we we switch around a bit to accommodate my nails.
> 
> 
> I love gels. I wouldn't use anything else - at all. The fact that I never ever have to cover them up with a polish or worry about them being shiny (they're perma shine)... love it. And if I ever want color, the gels come in about 1,000 colors, so all I have to do is get that as a top coat instead of the last layer of clear.
> ...



Yeah I like gels too. It took some getting used to at first. The whole shiny completely dry after sticking your hands under a light kinda freaked me out; I only knew waiting for at least 20 min. after a paint job. My tech showed me the error of my ways.  Glad the gels are working for you, they look nice on your hands.



krismiss said:


> So the gel just goes right on top of your natural nail? None of the powder/weird purple liquid gunk, or the gluing on the little plastic things?



Oh goodness chile! What torture have you been putting yourself through?! There is no gluing or purple weird stuff to speak of. It's basically just an overlay on your natural nails. My tech applies it in thin layers for a natural look.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Your nails look great! Have you seen OPI's Espana collection? *drool*



I adore the collection, but I have found dupes for most of them-- Zoya makes an astounding deep green creme. I was going to buy the OPI one, but it's literally identical


----------



## Teleute (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmmm... how does the Axxium color last two weeks? I mean, I start to see the gap from nail growth at the bottom of my polish after a day or two... by two weeks it'd be halfway up my nail at least. Does it slow the nail growth or something, or is it just a lost cause for speedy nail growers?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 28, 2009)

krismiss said:


> So the gel just goes right on top of your natural nail? None of the powder/weird purple liquid gunk, or the gluing on the little plastic things?



You got it, it just brushes on over my nail, it's already in gel form. It's thicker than nail polish, just a smidge goopy, but brushes right on my nail. I get a coat of clear, and then UV them, then the white tips, and those get UV'd, then two more coats of clear... that's it. It doesn't smell - nothing toxic or nasty (the reason my tech will only use gel, the acrylic process makes her sick/bothers her breathing). 

If you need tips you could have them put on, but I had my first set done on pretty short nails, no tips, and my nails just grow up and out under the gel. It's just my nails, but harder, shinier and with pretty tips!


----------



## Weeze (Aug 28, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> You got it, it just brushes on over my nail, it's already in gel form. It's thicker than nail polish, just a smidge goopy, but brushes right on my nail. I get a coat of clear, and then UV them, then the white tips, and those get UV'd, then two more coats of clear... that's it. It doesn't smell - nothing toxic or nasty (the reason my tech will only use gel, the acrylic process makes her sick/bothers her breathing).
> 
> If you need tips you could have them put on, but I had my first set done on pretty short nails, no tips, and my nails just grow up and out under the gel. It's just my nails, but harder, shinier and with pretty tips!



ohhh... I really like the sound of that


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 29, 2009)

I bought some Revlon nail polish that had a bottle of clear top coat with it, on sale at Dollar General for $1.50. It claimed it lasts two weeks. Bull. I painted my nails teal type green with Wet & Wild polish and used the Revlon top coat & it came off 2 days later on 3 nails! Maybe the top coat doesn't work with Wet & Wild? I dunno...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 29, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> I bought some Revlon nail polish that had a bottle of clear top coat with it, on sale at Dollar General for $1.50. It claimed it lasts two weeks. Bull. I painted my nails teal type green with Wet & Wild polish and used the Revlon top coat & it came off 2 days later on 3 nails! Maybe the top coat doesn't work with Wet & Wild? I dunno...



You're supposed to use the two as a set.


----------



## Isa (Aug 29, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> You got it, it just brushes on over my nail, it's already in gel form. It's thicker than nail polish, just a smidge goopy, but brushes right on my nail. I get a coat of clear, and then UV them, then the white tips, and those get UV'd, then two more coats of clear... that's it. It doesn't smell - nothing toxic or nasty (the reason my tech will only use gel, the acrylic process makes her sick/bothers her breathing).
> 
> If you need tips you could have them put on, but I had my first set done on pretty short nails, no tips, and my nails just grow up and out under the gel. It's just my nails, but harder, shinier and with pretty tips!



That sounds way interesting....going to have to check with my nail shop.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 30, 2009)

I wondered if that was why it had done that. Thanks for the info...


----------



## Carrie (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright, you pretty-nailed divas, you've inspired me to make an appointment to get the gel treatment done next weekend. Eeep! I've never done the professional nail route before, but I'm very excited. It feels kind of deliciously girly, just thinking about it. :wubu:


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Alright, you pretty-nailed divas, you've inspired me to make an appointment to get the gel treatment done next weekend. Eeep! I've never done the professional nail route before, but I'm very excited. It feels kind of deliciously girly, just thinking about it. :wubu:



Post pics after so we can see how pretty they are.


----------



## Cors (Sep 15, 2009)

Ooh have fun Carrie and post pics! Hope they turn out well. 

My red manicures (OPI polish plus the amazing Seche Vite topcoat) generally look good for at least ten days, but the French ones generally chips in five. Might give the gels a try sometime...


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2009)

Isa said:


> Post pics after so we can see how pretty they are.


I will, but they're likely to be pretty underwhelming the first time. My nails are really short! Still, though, should be a vast improvement. :happy:



Cors said:


> Ooh have fun Carrie and post pics! Hope they turn out well.
> 
> My red manicures (OPI polish plus the amazing Seche Vite topcoat) generally look good for at least ten days, but the French ones generally chips in five. Might give the gels a try sometime...


Don't you just love OPI? My favorite color of theirs, Cha-Ching Cherry, seems to not be available anymore, so I've gone all Gollum on my one remaining bottle, heh.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 17, 2009)

Carrie,

I have had alot of luck shopping at www.discountbeautycenter.com

They sell OPI polishes for just under $7 a bottle. Shipping is $7.50 , but if you spend $55 or over it's free. I checked and they do have your color....


----------



## Cors (Sep 17, 2009)

Carrie, I looove OPI! Cha-Ching Cherry looks so pretty. 

Thank you so much for the link MzDeeZyre! I am so glad to find out that they ship internationally, OPI (and other awesome brands) is pretty pricey and not always that easy to get in the UK!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2009)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Carrie,
> 
> I have had alot of luck shopping at www.discountbeautycenter.com
> 
> They sell OPI polishes for just under $7 a bottle. Shipping is $7.50 , but if you spend $55 or over it's free. I checked and they do have your color....


You deserve some kind of medal for awesomeness for this, MzD! My toesies and I thank you. :wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


>



I HEART THAT!! Is that your finger? Did you do that yourself? Questions, questions, questions!! LOL!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 24, 2009)

Your nail reminds me of Minx nails. Cute!


----------



## Tooz (Sep 24, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I HEART THAT!! Is that your finger? Did you do that yourself? Questions, questions, questions!! LOL!



Yes, my nail and yes, I did it


----------



## Cors (Sep 25, 2009)

Impressive, Tooz! I love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 26, 2009)

I love that nail tooz!! So cute! I'm a sucker for animal prints..

I did my toe nails earlier this week with some crystals on it. I don't have my finger nails done too often because the darn stuff just falls off within hours of painting it on. My toes, on the other hand are never naked  

View attachment feet1.jpg


View attachment feet2.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cute tootsies, Megan!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks AnnMarie


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


>



ooh how did you do that?

ETA: Megan your toes look good too!


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 4, 2009)

These are fucking fabulous! :eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd totally do that.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 15, 2009)

Blue this month! (The color is a lot brighter in person.)


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I love my nails now. I got the gel nails done, with tips only, French manicure style, a few weeks ago at a local place, and it was kind of an unpleasant experience, between the nail tech's blase' roughness and completely unexpected and unsolicited anti-semitic lecture (for which I absolutely _shredded_ him verbally... once he put the scary dremel down. I'm principled, not stupid). And I did not care much for the outcome; they looked and felt pretty artificial to me, when I wanted a more natural look. Today I had them filled and fixed by the nail tech at my hair salon, and wow, what a difference. She did a consultation with me first, inspected them very carefully and told me her plan for how to make them more to my liking, checked with me along the way to make sure I was happy with the progress, and they came out exactly as I'd originally wanted. And hey, bonus, she was nice and pleasant, and no ethnic slurs! 

Anyway, here they are.


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 28, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Okay, I love my nails now. I got the gel nails done, with tips only, French manicure style, a few weeks ago at a local place, and it was kind of an unpleasant experience, between the nail tech's blase' roughness and completely unexpected and unsolicited anti-semitic lecture (for which I absolutely _shredded_ him verbally... once he put the scary dremel down. I'm principled, not stupid). And I did not care much for the outcome; they looked and felt pretty artificial to me, when I wanted a more natural look. Today I had them filled and fixed by the nail tech at my hair salon, and wow, what a difference. She did a consultation with me first, inspected them very carefully and told me her plan for how to make them more to my liking, checked with me along the way to make sure I was happy with the progress, and they came out exactly as I'd originally wanted. And hey, bonus, she was nice and pleasant, and no ethnic slurs!
> 
> Anyway, here they are.



I lurve your freckles. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I lurve your freckles. :blush:


Heehee! Thank you.  It's kind of funny that you say that, because I don't honestly think about them much (I do love them; I'm just not conscious of them very often), until I see a picture like that one or someone comments on them, that kind of thing. I uploaded that photo today and my first thought was, "Damn, I really do have a lot of freckles."


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Okay, I love my nails now. I got the gel nails done, with tips only, French manicure style, a few weeks ago at a local place, and it was kind of an unpleasant experience, between the nail tech's blase' roughness and completely unexpected and unsolicited anti-semitic lecture (for which I absolutely _shredded_ him verbally... once he put the scary dremel down. I'm principled, not stupid). And I did not care much for the outcome; they looked and felt pretty artificial to me, when I wanted a more natural look. Today I had them filled and fixed by the nail tech at my hair salon, and wow, what a difference. She did a consultation with me first, inspected them very carefully and told me her plan for how to make them more to my liking, checked with me along the way to make sure I was happy with the progress, and they came out exactly as I'd originally wanted. And hey, bonus, she was nice and pleasant, and no ethnic slurs!
> 
> Anyway, here they are.




Yup, yup, that's how I like mine as well - I just want them to look like MY nails, but shiny and tipped, that's all. My nails but better than my nails will grow/look. 


I'm going tomorrow night for my regular appointment but I'm getting a colored gel put on for the first time. We have our Halloween party on Sat night, so I figured it was a good excuse to give it a shot. I'm leaning toward Lincoln Park After Dark - we'll see!  I'll take a pic when they're done. (pic attached for color - clearly not my hands! lol) 

View attachment lpad.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Oct 30, 2009)

Lemme just say that I wear lincoln park after dark ALL the time! I love it! It is seriously one of those colors that you're not sure about, but it ends up seriously going with *anything*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 8, 2009)

*subscribing*


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.wowsocool.com/OrderProduct.html

do want.

the konad system comes with a bunch of image plates, and a stamper to roll the image onto your nails. a bunch of my favorite youtubers have been doing videos on this system for several months now, and i've just recently decided to try and salvage my sad, dry nails.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to post my nail pictures in here but hadn't had a chance to get around to it. This nail art is a few days old and ready to be removed. I thought I'd snap a photo and post before I take it off. These are my skull and cross bones nail art.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Dec 10, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been meaning to post my nail pictures in here but hadn't had a chance to get around to it. This nail art is a few days old and ready to be removed. I thought I'd snap a photo and post before I take it off. These are my skull and cross bones nail art.​



ooooh, la la! Spookyyyy!!  These are cute


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 11, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> ooooh, la la! Spookyyyy!!  These are cute



Thanks Flygirl!  And now for my replacement polish. This was my attempt at a polished metal illusion. :-/ It looks better from further away. I feel like I'm getting close though. Maybe I'll use a silver glitter next time? We'll see.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Flygirl!  And now for my replacement polish. This was my attempt at a polished metal illusion. :-/ It looks better from further away. I feel like I'm getting close though. Maybe I'll use a silver glitter next time? We'll see.



I like this.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 11, 2009)

The chrome nails are very cool.!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  I must say though that the silver nail polish has a different consistency than any of the other polishes I use. It is exceptionally soft and pliable when it dries. It was chipping and peeling off in less than 24 hours from minimal activity. The silver may be good only for vanity purposes like an evening party or for photos.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 13, 2009)

Lilly, this might sound weird, but you have terrific (and well-shaped) nailbeds. They make your nails look long and elegant even though the amount of nail that extends beyond your fingertips is modest and very "user friendly" and perfect, really. My nailbeds are so tiny, even when I have a little nail going, they would look like m&ms if I painted them.


----------



## pinuptami (Dec 14, 2009)

Frankie said:


> Lilly, this might sound weird, but you have terrific (and well-shaped) nailbeds. They make your nails look long and elegant even though the amount of nail that extends beyond your fingertips is modest and very "user friendly" and perfect, really. My nailbeds are so tiny, even when I have a little nail going, they would look like m&ms if I painted them.




I hear this completely, my nail beds suck. I have to grow my nails out way past the tip to get them to look nice at all, which never lasts long because I am on the computer all the time, or using my hands for other things, and I break them.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 14, 2009)

I can never keep mine long. They always end up breaking off after I get them nice and long...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies.  My nails won't grow any longer than that anyway no matter what I do. It is a very comfortable lenght though. Thanks again.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2009)

For anyone tired of dealing with breaking nails, I highly recommend gel nails. I've been doing it for two months now, and haven't had a single nail break since starting, plus my polish lasts the entire two weeks between treatments with my nail specialist person. Seriously, not a single chip! And I used to break my nails constantly, and my nail polish would start chipping within a few hours of application. It's wonderful stuff, the gel nails. :wubu:


----------



## Frankie (Dec 14, 2009)

Were gel nails discussed on this board somewhere? I should revisit that topic - my nails are horrendous. I used to be able to grow long nails (that I preferred to paint a beautiful iridescent electric blue), but that was 15 years ago. I can't grow much of anything now. What's worse is that I have a horrible habit of picking at my hangnails and cuticles and any old little bit of skin on my fingertips until I have a nice collection of little bloody scabs. (I keep telling myself to stop because not only is it unsightly, but I'm sure one day I'll contract a nasty infection.) Anyone else love to indulge in this when they're stressed? It's actually on the self-injury spectrum. 

I just realized that I was mindlessly picking at my forefinger as I proofread this!

I don't wear rings because I don't want to call attention to my hideous fingertips.


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought some of you nail buffs (ha!) might get a kick out of these photos from the Tokyo Nail Expo 2009. Some of them are absolutely amazing!! I love the ice cream cones on this one:

View attachment nails.jpg


Here's a link to a more complete gallery:

http://923now.com/2009-tokyo-nail-expo/


----------



## Crystal (Dec 18, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> I thought some of you nail buffs (ha!) might get a kick out of these photos from the Tokyo Nail Expo 2009. Some of them are absolutely amazing!! I love the ice cream cones on this one:
> 
> View attachment 74370
> 
> ...



Those are so unconventional and absolutely precious. :happy: Definitely not for everyday wear, but how cute would those be for a fun party or something?


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow thos Japanese nails were way cool! 

I'm tempted to go "not really a waitress" in honor of xmas. But nail polish chips off so quickly on me. i have a sheer pearl polish on now. I may have to try those gels you talk of Carrie. I can grow my nails just fine but can't keep polish on for the life of me. But not sure the gels will stick. Acrylic peels off after a week. 

Lilly, those chrome nails are awesome!!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 20, 2009)

I was really bored so I gave myself a pink french manicure last night.

It was done rather quickly AND freehand, so nowhere near perfect, but I think its cute.

View attachment 16763_613928815263_69203131_35868946_3507114_n.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 20, 2009)

Really diggin' the nails, Lilly and Zwebs!  You are talented for sure. I, on the other hand, lack those skills...so my tech hooks me up.

'Tis the season


----------



## Tooz (Dec 20, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks so much ladies.  My nails won't grow any longer than that anyway no matter what I do. It is a very comfortable lenght though. Thanks again.



This. People tell me my nail beds are great, but my nails really don't grow very long at all. I guess I'm lucky that the beds are long considering the nails don't really make it that far past the fingertip.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice nails. And the pink and red colors are so cute...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2010)

Been wanting to post a pic of my pink glitter nails for the longest. The pics don't do them justice. I simply love this look!


----------



## toni (Mar 10, 2010)

Very pretty, Lilly! You did a great job. Did you do them yourself? If so, they look very professional.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2010)

toni said:


> Very pretty, Lilly! You did a great job. Did you do them yourself? If so, they look very professional.



Thanks toni. I painted them myself.


----------



## toni (Mar 10, 2010)

Pencil me in for a manicure next time you are in town. :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 11, 2010)

That is so pretty how you did those. I need to paint mine like that again..


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 14, 2010)

View attachment 77407

Rimmel - 60 seconds 
Sunrise. 420


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that nail color. It looks good on you...


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 16, 2010)

I went shopping yesterday and passed a booth that was doing little nail stickers...and got myself one. And then ended up buying some too, they are so cute. A little blurry, but you get the idea. 

View attachment Untitled-1 copy.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 26, 2010)

Got a couple of new China Glaze colors today while @ Sally's.

First one is Re-Fresh Mint and is a Mint Green. I have already painted my nails this color, and I really like it.
The second is Heli-Yum and is a really pretty pink color. 

View attachment Re-Fresh Mint.jpg


View attachment Heli-Yum.jpg


View attachment DSCF0562.JPG


----------



## prettyssbbw (Mar 26, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got a couple of new China Glaze colors today while @ Sally's.
> 
> First one is Re-Fresh Mint and is a Mint Green. I have already painted my nails this color, and I really like it.
> The second is Heli-Yum and is a really pretty pink color.



That green is a really pretty color


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the mint green it looks great.
Sally's huh? I need a few things from there anyway so thanks for the heads up on the cool colors.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2010)

Lilly I love sparkle colors too I have one just about like that by Sinful Colors.
Its called Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 27, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got a couple of new China Glaze colors today while @ Sally's.
> 
> First one is Re-Fresh Mint and is a Mint Green. I have already painted my nails this color, and I really like it.
> The second is Heli-Yum and is a really pretty pink color.


I love China Glaze! I just discovered them at that Discount Beauty supply site you referred me to for the OPI cha-cha-ching cherry, Mz. :happy:

In other news, I've given up my gel nails for now. I really liked the way they looked, but the twice a month trips to the salon was just too much maintenance for me (it's a half hour away and I could only ever get crappy time slots, during the day), so no more for now. However, I started taking a biotin supplement twice a day a few months ago to strengthen my hair, and an unexpected side benefit is that it's REALLY strengthened my nails, too. I have this one nail, my right thumbnail, that I closed in a car door almost 20 years ago, and ever since then it has broken at exactly the same spot, about 1/3 down my nail bed, whenever my nail reached that point. Now, though, the nail has grown quite a bit past that point, to the edge of my finger, and not even a hint of breaking. All of my nails are good now, really strong and resilient. Yay, biotin!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok... so I had to come back and update on that polish. The color itself was great, but the formula... ehh not so much. After I woke up this morning I noticed that there were cracks in the polish. I wore it most of the day, as I did'nt have major plans. And by the end of the day it was already cracked on every nail very visibly. While I loved the color, I would'nt recommend it.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ok... so I had to come back and update on that polish. The color itself was great, but the formula... ehh not so much. After I woke up this morning I noticed that there were cracks in the polish. I wore it most of the day, as I did'nt have major plans. And by the end of the day it was already cracked on every nail very visibly. While I loved the color, I would'nt recommend it.



I find China Glaze cracks from day 3-4 on. It depends, though. I have the lavender from that collection and it wears like a dream.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Shame it cracked tho...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2010)

I love this color. It's by OPI but the sticker was off the bottle at the salon so I don't know the name of it.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love this color. It's by OPI but the sticker was off the bottle at the salon so I don't know the name of it.



Now those are some fierce Jersey nails! Love the color, I'd say 99% of the time my nails are some shade of pink.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Now those are some fierce Jersey nails! Love the color, I'd say 99% of the time my nails are some shade of pink.


Yup--you can take the girl out of Jersey but you can't take Jersey out of the girl. You know I'm living in PA 8 years and I STILL won't pump my own gas!! LOL

I was just reading some of the older posts. I'm a big fan of Lincoln Park in the Dark too. I love OPI and Essie. I wear dark colors in fall and winter and lighter colors in spring and summer. I always paint my toenails different colors like peas and carrots. Right now my feets are sporting carrot and tangerine. Next pedicure will be M&M's.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 24, 2010)

You did a nice job on your nails. They look so nice...


----------



## LunaLove (May 17, 2010)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri - dries quick, _great_ brush but makes my nails weak as fuck. oh well, i loooove the colors it comes in!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

LunaLove said:


> Sally Hansen Insta-Dri - dries quick, _great_ brush but makes my nails weak as fuck. oh well, i loooove the colors it comes in!


I'm glad you mentioned that. The colors are great but all Sally Hanson polish wreaks havoc on my nails. Can't use it. Love the color on you though.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 18, 2010)

Same here. It makes my nails all brittle and break off. Pretty color tho...


----------



## Weeze (May 19, 2010)

LunaLove said:


> Sally Hansen Insta-Dri - dries quick, _great_ brush but makes my nails weak as fuck. oh well, i loooove the colors it comes in!
> 
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/20kym84.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sarie (Jun 16, 2010)

eee! i love polish. i've been into a polychromatic-is-the-new-monochromatic mindset lately (see below - not very summery i realise, but i'm not one to follow the seasonal colours rule!). i clearly have a nail lacquer purchasing problem (see below); suppose i could have a more detrimental addiction, so i'll take it!

@lunalove: i love those insta-dri brushes! and that colour is fantastic.
@mzdeezyre: re-fresh mint is one of my very favourite cg lacquers (and second favourite minty green!)! great choice! 

View attachment poly.jpg


View attachment problem.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice job on the nails. Boy you have some really pretty colors in those bottles...


----------



## smiley55 (Jun 16, 2010)

while I was home in Tokyo not too long ago. I hardly ever get my nails done..but was hanging out in Harajuku one day and thought why not!?? man i miss home 

View attachment rsz_nail.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

smiley55 said:


> while I was home in Tokyo not too long ago. I hardly ever get my nails done..but was hanging out in Harajuku one day and thought why not!?? man i miss home


They're GORGEOUS! Is it me or do I see Hello Kitty in there?


----------



## smiley55 (Jun 16, 2010)

they are flowers but come to think it..does look like hello kitty LOL!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got my nails redone today. Tried something new....a different hand-painted design on each one. I kinda like it. 

View attachment DSCF0001.JPG


View attachment DSCF0005.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Aug 29, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just got my nails redone today. Tried something new....a different hand-painted design on each one. I kinda like it.


A way belated comment, but holy cow, Mz, those are fancy! 


A while back I bought some Seche Vite base coat and fast drying top coat, and finally got around to trying them this week. I am a terribly lazy self-manicurist, really only in it for the immediate gratification of pretty flashes of color on my nails, so the drudgery of base and top coats have never really held much allure for me. This combined with how hard I am on my hands on an everyday basis resulted in dings and chips within a mere few hours of applying polish. So I decided to try to be a bit less short-sighted about the process and try out the base coat and top coat, and I'm so glad I did! I couldn't believe how quickly the polish dried with the top coat - not just that soft dry, but the true hard shell dry - and it was a solid four days before I got my first chip. That's seriously a record for me. Good stuff! (Though I have to add the disclaimer that apparently in CA the bottles have a warning not to use when you're pregnant, though there seems to be a collective belief that it is because CA has such strict EPA regulations and is likely just being proactively protective).


----------



## Jack Secret (Aug 29, 2010)

Having described with such detail and no snapshot? You are a tease, Carrie!

I totally agree with you on Mz's post - those look really cool


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 29, 2010)

I just thought this thread needed a Youtube clip, if it doesn't have one already. Click here.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 29, 2010)

At my last appointment, my nail tech wanted to try something "different'. Anyone who knows me, knows this is not my typical look but I was in the mood to step outside the box that day.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 29, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> At my last appointment, my nail tech wanted to try something "different'. Anyone who knows me, knows this is not my typical look but I was in the mood to step outside the box that day.



OMG these are awesome!! I've been thinking about getting the zebra print done on mine with a french tip, but instead of the classic white tip doin it in the zebra design! I LOVE yours!!


----------



## sarie (Sep 1, 2010)

yay nails! 

valentinebbw: your nails look awesomeeeee!
__

here are a couple of my recent favourites

one. flip flop fantasy (china glaze) i love what this lacquer looks like at dusk (pictured)!

two. luxe (orly) <3 the other two foil fx colours are brilliant as well. loveee 'rage'

three. cheesetastic rays game nails! l to r: blue my mind (opi), whats with the cattitude (opi), happy go lucky (china glaze)

im also currently obsessed with the majority of opi's swiss collection, namely 'ski teal we drop' and 'glitzerland' (very similar to orly's luxe, but a slightly better viscosity) aaaaand the entire nfu-oh line. sucks that they're pretty hard to find =/ oh! and i can't wait to purchase china glaze's vintage vixen collection almost entirely! some bloody brill colours! ok i'm too excited :> 

View attachment lacquer.JPG


----------



## blazon (Sep 1, 2010)

LunaLove said:


> Sally Hansen Insta-Dri - dries quick, _great_ brush but makes my nails weak as fuck. oh well, i loooove the colors it comes in!



Luna, I LOVE this photo of you!! Very gorgeous! Oh, and like the nail color too!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 1, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> OMG these are awesome!! I've been thinking about getting the zebra print done on mine with a french tip, but instead of the classic white tip doin it in the zebra design! I LOVE yours!!





sarie said:


> yay nails!
> 
> valentinebbw: your nails look awesomeeeee!
> __
> ...




Thank you both  I am glad I did something different but I am ready for a change. My next appt if Friday, maybe I'll come home with another fun design


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm lovin ya'lls nails!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 3, 2010)

I must confess, I'm not a big fan of nails with stuff or designs on them, but I love to see nails painted in interesting colors. I'm currently wearing a disco gold shade, and have a silver shade similar to Sarie's. I love the green that Luna's wearing and now must try to find something similar. I can't afford to pay my student loans, but I'll spend $4 on a bottle of nail polish.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

Had half an inch cut off.....I couldn't type anymore! LOL


----------



## Shosh (Sep 5, 2010)

I love all your nails ladies! So cute!

I am hoping to go to beauty school and do a nail tech course.

For now I have them done at a salon, but I do my own fills to save money. You can buy all the fill materials on Ebay.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2010)

Carrie said:


> A way belated comment, but holy cow, Mz, those are fancy!
> 
> 
> A while back I bought some Seche Vite base coat and fast drying top coat, and finally got around to trying them this week. I am a terribly lazy self-manicurist, really only in it for the immediate gratification of pretty flashes of color on my nails, so the drudgery of base and top coats have never really held much allure for me. This combined with how hard I am on my hands on an everyday basis resulted in dings and chips within a mere few hours of applying polish. So I decided to try to be a bit less short-sighted about the process and try out the base coat and top coat, and I'm so glad I did! I couldn't believe how quickly the polish dried with the top coat - not just that soft dry, but the true hard shell dry - and it was a solid four days before I got my first chip. That's seriously a record for me. Good stuff! (Though I have to add the disclaimer that apparently in CA the bottles have a warning not to use when you're pregnant, though there seems to be a collective belief that it is because CA has such strict EPA regulations and is likely just being proactively protective).



I will have to keep my eye out for the base coat next time I go into Sally's, but I too am a big fan of the top coat. I am incredibly hard on my hands too with my job and my computer time, so I was also pleasantly surprised the first time I tried the top coat. It dries super fast and stays shiny. I still paint my nails about twice a week but that's just because I get bored having the same color on my fingers, and I have to keep changing it up every time the supervisor notices I'm wearing a color that isn't "acceptable".


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to remove their acrylics? I read that the best way is to soak them in polish remover with acetone, and I'm wondering how long the process takes.

I have cut mine back and they are growing out at a rapid rate, but the acrylics are still attached firmly. I just want to give my own nails a breather for a while and looking for the best method.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 5, 2010)

In the UK you can buy Acrylic Nail Remover at most chemists etc. Have a look for a specialist remover like this - and then dont rush it. Take it really really slow and dont be tempted to pick! 

Tracey xx


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> In the UK you can buy Acrylic Nail Remover at most chemists etc. Have a look for a specialist remover like this - and then dont rush it. Take it really really slow and dont be tempted to pick!
> 
> Tracey xx



Tracey, you're a gem. I didn't know there was solution available for it specifically, and after a wee search I managed to locate some product here in Sydney. Thank you


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 6, 2010)

I painted mine this weekend with an OPI color called "Birthday Babe" (it's a silver color). Since it was my birthday  

Next I want to do them in a Sally Hansen's-Diamond Strength I have, called "Honeymoon Red" oo lala (I love how they have the little fake diamond on the bottle)


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 7, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I painted mine this weekend with an OPI color called "Birthday Babe" (it's a silver color). Since it was my birthday
> 
> Next I want to do them in a Sally Hansen's-Diamond Strength I have, called "Honeymoon Red" oo lala (I love how they have the little fake diamond on the bottle)


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## sarie (Sep 7, 2010)

@ fat9276, i hope you had a great birthday weekend!
__

my version of american apparel nailssss :> 

View attachment aa.JPG


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment 84584


Rimmel London - Pop! (I love lasting finish):kiss2:

View attachment 84585



(I haven't cleaned the edges up yet.....)


----------



## Weeze (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm wearing Swing Baby by China Glaze. I tried taking a picture, but my camera phone didn't do it justice. I'm obsessing, it's SUCH a great color. It feels like *me*


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 13, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:kiss2:





sarie said:


> @ fat9276, i hope you had a great birthday weekend!
> __
> 
> my version of american apparel nailssss :>





Aust99 said:


> View attachment 84584
> 
> 
> Rimmel London - Pop! (I love lasting finish):kiss2:
> ...




thanks girls! and both of you dear girl's nails are darling :happy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 13, 2010)

Weeze said:


> I'm wearing Swing Baby by China Glaze. I tried taking a picture, but my camera phone didn't do it justice. I'm obsessing, it's SUCH a great color. It feels like *me*



You can pretty much always find nail colors online - here's the image search for that one.  

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1377&bih=845


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 13, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> You can pretty much always find nail colors online - here's the image search for that one.
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1377&bih=845




oooo... glittery...I want! 

It's coppery...i love coppery


----------



## Weeze (Sep 13, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> You can pretty much always find nail colors online - here's the image search for that one.
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1377&bih=845



Yes!
But those pictures all look really yellowy and way glittery than this actually is. It's just perfect.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 13, 2010)

Love that color, Kriss! 

I have to admit, I am feeling a little growly about China Glaze right now. Last night I painted my nails with China Glaze using the same routine I did a few weeks ago with an Essie polish (Seche Vite base coat, Essie polish, Seche Vite top coat), and while the Essie polish routine lasted almost a week without a single chip, I looked at my hands today with the China Glaze and noticed three of my fingers had NO polish on them anymore! Like it just peeled right off in one feel swoop today; I've no idea how or where. I'm disappointed because I love, love, love this color, Raspberry Festival. I redid my three newly nude nails tonight in the hopes that it was just a fluke. :\


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 14, 2010)

Carrie,

I have noticed that when I use certain colors of China Glaze, I have that issue also. I don't have it with any other company though. I've used Essie, OPI, OCC and Zoya as of late. Makes me not want to buy any more CG until they get the formula right!


----------



## Weeze (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I know exactly what you mean. I got a professional manicure and my pointer finger is pretty much clean.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 14, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Carrie,
> 
> I have noticed that when I use certain colors of China Glaze, I have that issue also. I don't have it with any other company though. I've used Essie, OPI, OCC and Zoya as of late. Makes me not want to buy any more CG until they get the formula right!


Interesting, Lissa! I guess this is one of those iffy colors, then. 


Weeze said:


> Oh my gosh, I know exactly what you mean. I got a professional manicure and my pointer finger is pretty much clean.


Oh, that stinks. It happened to me again last night while I was putting lotion on my hands! One nail just lost all the polish in one swoosh.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's something...I have gel wraps (had tips but they grew out so it's gel over my real nails) and I usually had the pink and white refilled so I could go with a French whenever I felt like it but lately salons in my area are pushing the glitter gels so I tried the violet and liked it..only now..I'm stuck with it and if I wear a light color over it, it shows through. 

I asked them to start using the pink fill again and they said it will look uneven but I refuse to soak it all off (unbelievably time-consuming) so I don't know what to do.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 14, 2010)

My manicurist, who is most awesome, warned me about certain creams and lotion products because the emollients in the break down bonds between nail and product, gel or polish. 

Her biggest offender? Bath and body works. And she doesn't sell any, so it's not a shady business thing, just what she's seen over the years. 

It's possible that could be the problem in some cases, so figured I'd mention it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Here's something...I have gel wraps (had tips but they grew out so it's gel over my real nails) and I usually had the pink and white refilled so I could go with a French whenever I felt like it but lately salons in my area are pushing the glitter gels so I tried the violet and liked it..only now..I'm stuck with it and if I wear a light color over it, it shows through.
> 
> I asked them to start using the pink fill again and they said it will look uneven but I refuse to soak it all off (unbelievably time-consuming) so I don't know what to do.



I have gel too and go dark to light and back all the time, like...every appt. My bed is first all clear, two coats color, top coat clear, bake for each. When I go back, we take it back down to clear and rebuild. No color build up. Show through, etc. 


I should take pics when I go this week.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 14, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> My manicurist, who is most awesome, warned me about certain creams and lotion products because the emollients in the break down bonds between nail and product, gel or polish.
> 
> Her biggest offender? Bath and body works. And she doesn't sell any, so it's not a shady business thing, just what she's seen over the years.
> 
> It's possible that could be the problem in some cases, so figured I'd mention it.


Yeah, this is a new hand lotion (not B&BW), so it occurred to me last night that maybe that's an issue here, too. I think I'll do some experimenting on that front.


----------



## sarie (Sep 15, 2010)

one of my very favourite oranges! i mostly have orange or blue on my fingies from wednesday or thursday until saturday during football season (chompchomp) :>

lacquer cred: opi's 'in my back pocket' 

View attachment orange.JPG


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Here's something...I have gel wraps (had tips but they grew out so it's gel over my real nails) and I usually had the pink and white refilled so I could go with a French whenever I felt like it but lately salons in my area are pushing the glitter gels so I tried the violet and liked it..only now..I'm stuck with it and if I wear a light color over it, it shows through.
> 
> I asked them to start using the pink fill again and they said it will look uneven but I refuse to soak it all off (unbelievably time-consuming) so I don't know what to do.



Pics please..... I am interested in this glitter gel process. I just took my nails off for a breather and I need an excuse to try something new...... Thanks in advance!! xoxo:kiss2:


----------



## Weeze (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe the bath and body works thing, actually. Obviously, I have my hands in B&BW lotion and soap all day so I wasn't sure if it was just our product, or me being rough with my hands in general.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

I got my first real manicure this week and oh my god, I had no idea you could get rid of those cuticle things. My poor, downtrodden nail tech and her clipper full of skin... I got OPI Cha-Cha Cherry and on both hands and feet and it's really cute. I have always hated nail color but this just feels right at the moment.

I tried to take a photo, but my camera washed out the color to an orange. It's a terrific shimmery red that's bright and almost raspberry-ish in some light.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I got my first real manicure this week and oh my god, I had no idea you could get rid of those cuticle things. My poor, downtrodden nail tech and her clipper full of skin... I got OPI Cha-Cha Cherry and on both hands and feet and it's really cute. I have always hated nail color but this just feels right at the moment.
> 
> I tried to take a photo, but my camera washed out the color to an orange. It's a terrific shimmery red that's bright and almost raspberry-ish in some light.


Cha-Ching Cherry is my favorite shade ever! It's my go-to polish, for sure. :happy:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Cha-Ching Cherry is my favorite shade ever! It's my go-to polish, for sure. :happy:



That's our girl!

We could have matching nails on our imaginary lesbian wedding day! :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's our girl!
> 
> We could have matching nails on our imaginary lesbian wedding day! :kiss2:


You haven't forgotten! We could and we shall. :smitten:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

Carrie said:


> You haven't forgotten! We could and we shall. :smitten:



I've never forgotten, my sweet, sweet ginger.

Ok, I'll stop now. BACK TO NAILS!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2010)

I absolutely did NOT spend 28 bucks on three different shades of OPI orange polish today. 

(not my nails in any pic, just for reference and picked the images that appear closest to real life I could find)

Flit a Bit




A Good Man-darin is Hard to Find




Chop-sticking to My Story




\
(this last one is really tough... I'd say that in person, it reads like pumpkin pie guts)


I get my nails done tomorrow - new gels, so I think I'm going to try a polish finish instead of a colored gel, and I am pretty sure I'm going to go for Flit a Bit first. The Chop-sticking will be awesome for fall.


----------



## sarie (Sep 16, 2010)

chop sticking is sooo good! I gravitated towards it because I love burnt orange as a colour. all of my friends make fun of my love for colours that may or may not resemble a variety of baby vomit colours. ha. love the other two oranges, also!


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 17, 2010)

The nail colors look nice. I agree I like the cherry the best.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2010)

View attachment Resized blue.jpg


At the moment my nails are painted electric blue.

I enjoy having pretty nails.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Oooh, i love that Good Mandarin shade.

My nails are my current go-to shade...Rimmel's Coralicious. I couldnt find a good likeness online, but i'm sure you can imagine the color!


----------



## verucassault (Oct 5, 2010)

i love my konad nail stamping system
my nails are bare at the moment but here are some of the combinations i use 

View attachment nail1.jpg


View attachment nail2.jpg


View attachment nail3.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 6, 2010)

Those are nice nail polish colors.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

verucassault said:


> i love my konad nail stamping system
> my nails are bare at the moment but here are some of the combinations i use



How did you do the houndstooth??? That looks amazing!


----------



## lifelong.desisuit (Oct 6, 2010)

great tips............


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 6, 2010)

My attempt at an intergalactic look. This is black nail polish with an iridescent glitter polish over it. On the thumb I painted silver glitter streaks and put a heart decal on it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2010)

Love that look Lilly  i wish i could wear polish on my nails.. they chip within hours of application.. My toenails are never naked though


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Oct 6, 2010)

Got these done a few weeks ago. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> My attempt at an intergalactic look. This is black nail polish with an iridescent glitter polish over it. On the thumb I painted silver glitter streaks and put a heart decal on it.


Wow!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Got these done a few weeks ago. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


I love anything tiger-striped! RORWWWRR!


----------



## verucassault (Oct 8, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> How did you do the houndstooth??? That looks amazing!




konad stamping nail system

google it or check it out on youtube

i would buy the polishes and stamps from amazon if you decide to get it


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks.. I googled it after I posted that... I've never seen it before. It's a great idea. Amazing results.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you guys all think about the the ring finger on each hand being a different color or the only glitter nail? I never liked it but I think I like the glitter thing now. Might need to do that next time.

And just because I painted them earlier today, here are my current nails:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

intraultra said:


> What do you guys all think about the the ring finger on each hand being a different color or the only glitter nail? I never liked it but I think I like the glitter thing now. Might need to do that next time.
> 
> And just because I painted them earlier today, here are my current nails:


Nice color!

Um...yeah, actually I have glittered or done designs on the ring finger a lot. Sometimes the thumb too. I like it.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a pretty nail color.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 18, 2010)

intraultra said:


> What do you guys all think about the the ring finger on each hand being a different color or the only glitter nail? I never liked it but I think I like the glitter thing now. Might need to do that next time.
> 
> And just because I painted them earlier today, here are my current nails:



holy shit, you are just stunning!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 25, 2010)

OPI's Lincoln Park in the Dark


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 25, 2010)

Pretty nail polish.


----------



## sarie (Nov 4, 2010)

houndstooth minx! so in love <3 

View attachment minx.JPG


----------



## Tania (Nov 4, 2010)

My usual For Audrey from China Glaze. I'm particularly happy with this application because it's lasted so long; original application was saturday, and I've only had to fix two minor chips on my forefingers (always the first nails to shred, seriously). I used NailTek strengthener as a base, which has kept the polish firmly attached to the nail as opposed to flaking off the tips and causing peelage. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-04 at 14.05.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2010)

Tania said:


> My usual For Audrey from China Glaze. I'm particularly happy with this application because it's lasted so long; original application was saturday, and I've only had to fix two minor chips on my forefingers (always the first nails to shred, seriously). I used NailTek strengthener as a base, which has kept the polish firmly attached to the nail as opposed to flaking off the tips and causing peelage.



that's one of my favorite polish colors ever. i wish i had lovely nails and long nail beds so i could wear it more!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

Gah! All these gorgeous nail jobs are making me wish I had nice fingernails and the skill to apply polish well. Even when I get manicures (a rarity for me; I'm a pedi gal only), the polish always chips. I do so much typing and working with my hands during the day, it just never stays put. Love the purples and teal/turquoise shades.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been doing clear that last few times, which is REALLY addictive when you've never been able to have long nails before, looks so cool. But last night I went back to a color for this time - it's called Greed (gel, not polish) and it's like a perfect cross between Hershey's Syrup and really dark coagulated blood. YUM! hahahahah

pic is a bit crap, dark in here. 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

My kinda color.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh wow, I love that color!


----------



## verucassault (Nov 7, 2010)

these are leopard spots and fishnet 

View attachment leopardnails.jpg


View attachment fishnetnails.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone was asking about my gels and I said I'd post a pic of them in clear if I could find it - so here it is!  

(my nails, no tips, thanks to the wonder of gels!) 

View attachment -1.jpg


----------



## Tania (Nov 7, 2010)

verucassault said:


> these are leopard spots and fishnet



Ooh! Really enjoying your stamps...esp fishnet!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 14, 2010)

*my FIRST attempt with stamps...can't wait to try other combos....this photo is crappy....but is is a gorgeous robins egg blue and the print is a deep violet...it will defenitely TAKE ME lots and lots of practice to get better at this.....*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 15, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *my FIRST attempt with stamps...can't wait to try other combos....this photo is crappy....but is is a gorgeous robins egg blue and the print is a deep violet...it will defenitely TAKE ME lots and lots of practice to get better at this.....*


*
heres a better photo* 

View attachment DSC00142_2.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 16, 2010)

Ya'll did a nice job on your nails. I need to do mine again as the polish has chipped off...


----------



## Cors (Nov 16, 2010)

I am barely getting used to moving out of my red/pink/nude manicure comfort zone and I see those pretty stamps everywhere.  Is Konad easy to use? 

I recently wore OPI Tickle My France-y (perfect nude) and CG Rich and Famous (gorgeous hot pink, much brighter in person).


----------



## sarie (Nov 16, 2010)

cors: tickle my francey is totally the perfect nude. it's one of my favourite failsafes!

re: konad, i had SO much trouble with it. i'm not sure if i'm just an idiot or what, but i got so frustrated and eventually gave up =/

i just started exploring the sephora x opi collab and there are some JAMTIME lacquers. one of my very favorites is read my palm, i can't show you a picture of it on my fingies because it's starting to get into chippy wt zone, but here it is on another human :> 

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Sephora-by-OPI-Read-My-Palm.jpg


----------



## intraultra (Nov 21, 2010)

I really want to try konad after seeing all the fun stuff you can do!

For now I settled for trying out water marbling. It could have came out better, but I still like it, and will try it again. Forgive the mess, I haven't cleaned up the edges yet.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 23, 2010)

You did a great job there. That reminds me I need to paint my nails again...


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 23, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I really want to try konad after seeing all the fun stuff you can do!
> 
> For now I settled for trying out water marbling. It could have came out better, but I still like it, and will try it again. Forgive the mess, I haven't cleaned up the edges yet.


So googling this!:bow:


----------



## Cors (Nov 23, 2010)

I am not great with my hands either so Konad probably won't work for me! 

Intraultra, I love your nails! Water marbling sounds really cool!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2010)

I finally got my hands on some sticky nail base. My polish usually starts to peel off within hours of application. I put this on yesterday afternoon. It's held up through two loads of dishes, some baking and some house work. So I'm thrilled to have found sticky again. I haven't painted my nails in ages because of the chipping. I love this sparkely nail polish. I have it in pink, purple and silver


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 24, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I really want to try konad after seeing all the fun stuff you can do!
> 
> For now I settled for trying out water marbling. It could have came out better, but I still like it, and will try it again. Forgive the mess, I haven't cleaned up the edges yet.


*FREAKING THE COOLEST!! you are the second i see who tried that in 12 hours!!!

I have done Konad a few times but suck at it!!!! *



HottiMegan said:


> I finally got my hands on some sticky nail base. My polish usually starts to peel off within hours of application. I put this on yesterday afternoon. It's held up through two loads of dishes, some baking and some house work. So I'm thrilled to have found sticky again. I haven't painted my nails in ages because of the chipping. I love this sparkely nail polish. I have it in pink, purple and silver


*
Megan they look beautiful!!!*


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to say that i LOVE sticky nail base. It keeps even the cheapest of my polishes from chipping and peeling off. I have oily nails and polish usually peels of within hours of application. I had naked fingernails for most of this year because of that. So i went and got some Sticky nail base. It's AMAZING!! I am so thrilled to have pink nails again  It's only $5 for a miracle in a bottle  i have also not had any breakage or peeling since polishing. So i actually had to trim my nails the other day  





And Intraultra I LOVE your marbled nails. i bought some supplies to do that but haven't sat down to try it


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 4, 2010)

View attachment 87914

Rimmel London - Grey Matter (805) :happy:


Used Sally Hansen double duty base and top coat and it lasted 3 days without chips... have just redone them for my night out...


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks good on you. What I am wearing now is stuff that seems to chip off after a few days. I hate that...


----------



## Tania (Dec 11, 2010)

For Christmas, alternating shades: 

The red is CG Ruby Slipper over OPI I'm Not Really a Waittress.

The Green is CG Watermelon Rind.  

View attachment Photo on 2010-12-11 at 17.25 #2.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 12, 2010)

ha! That's so cute  I'm wearing I'm not really a waitress right now.. I'm hoping to get a hold of one of the new bling polishes from OPI sometime this week. I've had the red for a week and want new


----------



## Sweetnlow (Dec 12, 2010)

Tried grafitti nails from Isadora but it never turns out like in the ad ( guess it never does).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm trying to put on OPI Havana Nights but it's such a runny consistency and needs a billion coats. I'm not sure I can pull it off!


----------



## Weeze (Dec 13, 2010)

Having access to a salon professional supply store and the $4 bottles of OPI... dangerous, dangerous thing, my friends.


----------



## bonified (Dec 13, 2010)

I am totally crap at doing my own nails, luckily I live where its pretty cheap to get them done often. I gave the hands a break today, because I've been in the garden and I'm a little rough & hate gloves. Just got a mani & buff, no polish but the standard pedi with opi black onyx on the tootsies. 

What I am wondering ladies, have any of you tried or heard of the lancome le magnetique?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2010)

*Gold Digger!*






I have a new look discovered by accident really. It is kind of a long story of how this look came about. A while ago while I was in NYC I saw a bright gold glitter nail paint that I thought might be fun to use for artwork on my nails if I ever felt the urge. I had it for a while but then the bottle broke in my bag, leaving dried glitter polish all over everthing. 






There were sheets of the stuff prying loose from the sides of the bag that crumpled into gold pieces when the bag was moved in any way. 






I was so disgusted by this that I went into complete denial. Didn't feel like rummaging through the bag to clean it up, I just left it there.

Fast forward to last night, I had a gig. The look I was going for was a deep dark red. I wanted to use this color....





Orly - Star Spangled

.... but didn't feel like that color would be dark enough on it's own so I painted down a cheapo black color first.






That yielded a result that I didn't like. It was like black polish with Chinese barbecue sauce on it. Yechch! Not cute. I was in a rush though and didn't have time to start over. Then I remembered this video tutorial I'd seen a while ago. It inspired me to paint a clear coat on top of the nails and then stick the broken gold pieces on, sort of like you would do if you were gold leafing some furniture. Then I dotted some gold art polish around the design just for some contrast. You can see the color I used in the second photo. It's the last one on the end and the color is simply called BRONZE. Looks like it's put out by a company called Color Club or Art Club. I painted a quick dry top coat on and this is what I got.






So basically I just sprinkled gold dirt on a bad polish job, hence I called the look "Gold Digger." The pictures don't really do it justice. I'm really happy with it and I got compliments on it all night long. Next time I will probably use a brown instead of this black and red combo. Just thought I'd add my 3 cents. 
​


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2010)

That's so cool and creative Lilly  I want to try doing a silver and red marbling this week for my nail color.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2010)

I love it, Lilly!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 21, 2010)

That looks really neat! Very creative...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody.  The gold is way more shimmery sparkley gold than in the picture.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

Had my gels done Friday night, ended up with a Christmas theme! Green gel and then a final top coat of China Glaze Party Hearty. It's only one coat, but you could get way more sparkle if you did more. It's just a bit chunky, and on top of the green I thought one was enough - looks like little Christmas trees!

(excuse dry cuticles, still can't find my Burt's Bees) 

View attachment xnls.JPG


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish I had the money to get my nails done. The possibilities are really cool! And I've never had my nails done before.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks good. I need to try something like that...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Had my gels done Friday night, ended up with a Christmas theme! Green gel and then a final top coat of China Glaze Party Hearty. It's only one coat, but you could get way more sparkle if you did more. It's just a bit chunky, and on top of the green I thought one was enough - looks like little Christmas trees!
> 
> (excuse dry cuticles, still can't find my Burt's Bees)



I love that AM. Looks shimmery.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2010)

I decided to join the festive style for this week's polish job  I haven't touched up yet but usually do that on day two..


----------



## Lina (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm all over the Konad zebra print 

View attachment Photo 226.jpg


----------



## Tania (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey, it looks candystriped Megan! 

Today, Judy did my signature "I'm Not Really a Waitress" with silver glitter and black pine sprigs added.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 24, 2010)

Those are so neat. Ya'll have done a great job. My nails are a plain red...


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I decided to join the festive style for this week's polish job  I haven't touched up yet but usually do that on day two..


I REALLLY like these!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks all 
I used some finger paints sparkly red and sexagon silver from china glaze. I wanted to marbling with those two colors but got lazy and just painted streaks


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 24, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks all
> I used some finger paints sparkly red and sexagon silver from china glaze. I wanted to marbling with those two colors but got lazy and just painted streaks



The laziness paid off! It looks like sparkly candycanes! :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lina said:


> I'm all over the Konad zebra print



Epic!! Love them Lina... 




:kiss2:


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugh...totally had to order a Konad kit...will post pics when I can! 

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Had my gels done Friday night, ended up with a Christmas theme! Green gel and then a final top coat of China Glaze Party Hearty. It's only one coat, but you could get way more sparkle if you did more. It's just a bit chunky, and on top of the green I thought one was enough - looks like little Christmas trees!
> 
> (excuse dry cuticles, still can't find my Burt's Bees)





HottiMegan said:


> I decided to join the festive style for this week's polish job  I haven't touched up yet but usually do that on day two..





Lina said:


> I'm all over the Konad zebra print



All of those designs are very beautiful and eyecatching! I especially love the glittery ones!

I'm still growing my nails after a few hiccoughs with biting (one day I'll stop!) but one hand is in tact at least! I'm a little saddened that my nail shape isn't as nice as all yours, though; you all have such lovely, even oval shapes and mine are rather spade-like. Think I best let them grow a little more then get them professionally done!


----------



## Lina (Dec 26, 2010)

Bored on the day after Christmas ... 

View attachment Photo 237.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lina said:


> Bored on the day after Christmas ...



I spent a good hour or so last night watching konad videos on you tube... I looked on ebay but need to find out how to get one in Australia..


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2010)

*well round #2 with Marbleizing attempt....nothing easy about this....
tape is goood
fresh cups of water for each nail
and trust GOD lololol* 

View attachment crazy funky whack NAILS.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, looks awesome! I would never have the patience.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well round #2 with Marbleizing attempt....nothing easy about this....
> tape is goood
> fresh cups of water for each nail
> and trust GOD lololol*


Wow! Nice!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, you did good on that...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Right after this I broke a nail. LOL


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 5, 2011)

I like that design thingie on your nail. My nail beds are so narrow that i feel funny looking when i try to put a design on them 
This is my at home french manicure. I used a sheerish pearl essence kind of polish instead of standard pink. I haven't decided if i like it or not. As you can see my nails are WAY shorter this week. I had to trim quite a few of them way down thanks to a ton of household chemicals making them all peely and stuff. (did a massive house clean over the weekend)


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I like that design thingie on your nail. My nail beds are so narrow that i feel funny looking when i try to put a design on them
> This is my at home french manicure. I used a sheerish pearl essence kind of polish instead of standard pink. I haven't decided if i like it or not. As you can see my nails are WAY shorter this week. I had to trim quite a few of them way down thanks to a ton of household chemicals making them all peely and stuff. (did a massive house clean over the weekend)



Those nails are beautiful and I think the pearlescent polish is really awesome - I think I'll go for it myself when my nails are finally long enough to be manicured. I think you should keep them that way!

May as well take a photo of mine to show my progress. They make not look like much, but they used to be bitten down to tiny stubs about 3 months ago. It's taken a lot of patience and accidental sub-conscious nail biting to get here!


----------



## fluffyandcute (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish I could just get my nails to grow


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I like that design thingie on your nail. My nail beds are so narrow that i feel funny looking when i try to put a design on them
> This is my at home french manicure. I used a sheerish pearl essence kind of polish instead of standard pink. I haven't decided if i like it or not. As you can see my nails are WAY shorter this week. I had to trim quite a few of them way down thanks to a ton of household chemicals making them all peely and stuff. (did a massive house clean over the weekend)


That's a great French at home or not! Actually, my nail beds are wide and I often wonder if horizontal lines will make them look....OMG I even have fat nails!! LOL 

Amy, your nails are looking good. I get manis to keep from chewing on my cuticles. It's a promise I made to myself cos I used to chew them raw.


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

I was sure I read it in this thread, but maybe I didn't go back far enough as I can't find the comment or who wrote it. Or maybe it was elsewhere! Anyway, someone suggested that the best way to get the polish off your skin (from the bits that went over the nail edge) was to get into the shower and use a wash cloth to gently scrub them off. 

I repainted my fingernails today, and a few hour after they'd dried I gave it a go (though I used the sink), and it worked! WOW! I am so impressed with this method. I'd never heard of it before reading it here, but I'm glad I did. It's so much easier to tidy it up this way.

It's a bit hard to tell from the photos, but they have a glittery shimmer to them. It's Maybelline's Express Finish in Fiery. LOVE IT.


----------



## bonified (Jan 6, 2011)

These are just great too, to remove the side leakage. Heaps easy to wrap around a nail file to get in the fiddly bits for straight lines etc. Swisspers nail polish remover pads. 

http://www.swisspers.com.au/index.php?id=17?height=200&width=480


----------



## Carrie (Jan 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> I was sure I read it in this thread, but maybe I didn't go back far enough as I can't find the comment or who wrote it. Or maybe it was elsewhere! Anyway, someone suggested that the best way to get the polish off your skin (from the bits that went over the nail edge) was to get into the shower and use a wash cloth to gently scrub them off.
> 
> I repainted my fingernails today, and a few hour after they'd dried I gave it a go (though I used the sink), and it worked! WOW! I am so impressed with this method. I'd never heard of it before reading it here, but I'm glad I did. It's so much easier to tidy it up this way.
> 
> It's a bit hard to tell from the photos, but they have a glittery shimmer to them. It's Maybelline's Express Finish in Fiery. LOVE IT.



That was AnnMarie! Everytime I paint my toenails using this trick I send her mental cupcakes in thanks. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 6, 2011)

I do the shower method usually too. I've been doing that since high school.  It works great! Also after a sloppy pedicure, i put socks and shoes on after they dry. the socks take the polish off the skin.


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

Carrie said:


> That was AnnMarie! Everytime I paint my toenails using this trick I send her mental cupcakes in thanks. :happy:



I'll have to go rep her for that! It's so brilliant.



HottiMegan said:


> I do the shower method usually too. I've been doing that since high school.  It works great! Also after a sloppy pedicure, i put socks and shoes on after they dry. the socks take the polish off the skin.



Oh there's another neat idea!!


----------



## sarie (Feb 9, 2011)

i don't really love the colours in the katy perry for opi line but the shatter is jamtime! 

View attachment katyperry.jpg


----------



## bonified (Feb 10, 2011)

This is my new colour for the weekend on both hands and feet. So smurfresh.
View attachment blue me away.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 11, 2011)

I love that color. It is so me! I'll have to get me some. Where'd ya get it?


----------



## bonified (Feb 11, 2011)

I bought it at kmart here, was 6$. Sally Hansen blue me away.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 11, 2011)

bonified said:


> I bought it at kmart here, was 6$. Sally Hansen blue me away.


I LOVE that color but I just can't wear Sally Hansen--it makes my nails split. Damn nice color, though.


----------



## toni (Feb 11, 2011)

sarie said:


> i don't really love the colours in the katy perry for opi line but the shatter is jamtime!



Hot! I've been looking at shatter. Is it hard to use?


----------



## Duchess of York (Feb 11, 2011)

Here are my freshly did nails with Crackle polish! :happy: My thumbnail is truly not that freakishly large, just closer to my cell phone's camera lol 

View attachment 2011-02-11 16.25.48[1] (2).jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 12, 2011)

Sally Hansen splits my nails too. Makes them brittle. Go figure since they are supposedly supposed to prevent cracking. This reminds me I need to re-do mine...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 12, 2011)

I splurge on a manicure every month or so and then do the color in-between so I don't have to deal with cuticle business. This is today's color.

Also, I just noticed that Sephora has a GLEE! mini-polish kit. DO WANT.


----------



## intraultra (Feb 13, 2011)

Not my nails, but this is definitely what I need to do with my nails next:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2011)

intraultra said:


> Not my nails, but this is definitely what I need to do with my nails next:


WOW! I agree me too!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 13, 2011)

You did a nice job on the blue. Love that color. The black is nice too.


----------



## sarie (Feb 13, 2011)

toni said:


> Hot! I've been looking at shatter. Is it hard to use?



not at all! it's actually much harder to find than to use. apparently they're having trouble keeping up with the demand. they only make it in black so far, and it works just like a top coat (you just paint over a completely dry base coat of whatever colour you desire).

intraultra: that murdered out look is fantastic! makes me
want to grow my nails long enough to achieve it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 13, 2011)

I normally watch her do card making videos..but she did a great Konad video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2VfIYj1Ev8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Carrie (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been trying to branch out from my usual rosy reds, so I just got these: 

Essie French Affair





Essie Buy Me a Cameo





Orly It's Up to Blue





Essie Scarlett O'Hara





Essie Bungle Jungle (I caved and got one rosy red, bringing my rosy red polish collection to approximately one billion bottles)


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 15, 2011)

intraultra said:


> Not my nails, but this is definitely what I need to do with my nails next:



Ooooo I need to know how to do this, help?


----------



## sarie (Feb 15, 2011)

Tanuki said:


> Ooooo I need to know how to do this, help?



this is what ive come up with: opi black onyx on the whole nail + top coat -- let dry completely. place french tip sticker on as much of the nail tip as you'd like to leave shiny (this will protect the shine when you use the matte magic). paint the remainder of the nail with china glaze's matte magic (this top coat will turn any glossy polish flat) and let dry completely before removing the sticker. good luck!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 16, 2011)

Or the reverse-you could use Orly's black matte for the whole nail and just do the tip a glossy black?


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 16, 2011)

intraultra said:


> Not my nails, but this is definitely what I need to do with my nails next:



WOW - do want! Really want to get some matte nail varnish and some shatter stuff - the barry m one that's for sale over here keeps selling out in the 2 stockists in my town. I am literally in there everyday but still no luck. Boo!


----------



## toni (Feb 16, 2011)

Tanuki said:


> Ooooo I need to know how to do this, help?



MUST DO IT!

That is fucking hot!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2011)

Trying to find the name of the OPI matte black to go with the OPI onyx to use to do this, anyone know?


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2011)

Also, it seems they have changed the name of onyx too... dunno what its called now thouh, *confused* >.<


----------



## intraultra (Feb 19, 2011)

More awesome matte/glossy combo ideas:






I really want to do the stripes and polka dots.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 19, 2011)

Tanuki said:


> Trying to find the name of the OPI matte black to go with the OPI onyx to use to do this, anyone know?





Tanuki said:


> Also, it seems they have changed the name of onyx too... dunno what its called now thouh, *confused* >.<



Dunno...Amazon says OPI Onyx and that's what the bottle says too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not the best manicurist. I fell in love with the glitter polish. My husband says i look like a 15 year old girl with a color like this. What does he know though!  

I am loving the combo of matte black and glossy black. I think i might try and find some!


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 20, 2011)

I like that glitter look. I need to try that sometime...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Dunno...Amazon says OPI Onyx and that's what the bottle says too.




Oops--Black Onyx.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 20, 2011)

I need to find me some matte black polish. This is one bandwagon I am definitely leaping aboard!

Also..finally got my hands on some shatter polish. Haven't had a chance to try it yet but will do so tonight when I get back from work - i'm excited!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 22, 2011)

.........................
Claire's Meg Peg, Zoya Yasmeen, and OPI Yoga-ta Get This Blue


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty colors! Love it!


----------



## toni (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the two week gel manicure from OPI? I had it done Monday and it seems to be holding up. It is sort of costly but will be worth it if it lasts. So far no nicks breaks or peels.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> .........................
> Claire's Meg Peg, Zoya Yasmeen, and OPI Yoga-ta Get This Blue



*you have beautiful nails...like all the colors*


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

VERY happy with Essie's Matte About You matte finisher. I like the idea that I can use it with any color rather than have to buy matte versions of my favorites.

So far, I used it over OPI's Lincoln Park in the Dark (a deep aubergine) and I'm loving it. 

That being said, I still bought a few matte OPI's--the names of the shades escape me but when they come in from Amazon, I'll update.

Also, China Glaze First Mate...I know it's not a matte but it's a GORGEOUS navy. Just lovely!


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 25, 2011)

meh. im so envious of ladies with beautiful nails! Im a wicked nail-biter/cuticle picker, so my hands always look messed up. Plus half of my day at work is spent bathing dogs and having my hands in water all the time makes any polish chip and peel.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm SO lost with out my nails! I had to take them off a few weeks ago and I'm bugging out 

I'm used to really long nails- most people always asked me 'how do you do ANYTHING with them?' but after having them so long they were my second skin. But I guess I waited too long to get a fill this last go around and my right pointer finger bent back and yea you can imagine  suffice to say it broke my real nail and I have to wait a month or so for it to heal and grow out before I get them redone. I miss them so much 

RIP Nails- for now anyway!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a dream that I was out in the streets looking for that cracked nail polish. I went to Sally's, CVS, Walgreens.... nobody knew what I was talking about. I was crying and everything. Gees.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I got the ESSE Matte about you yesterday- freaking INCREDIBLE what it did to my KONAD painted nails...love it!!! I am such a lousy photographer of my nails though.....i also got some crackle which i am dying to use, but just did my nails on sunday....and some other awesome colors i want to try out....O nails became my biggest project this winter - THANKS TO THIS THREAD LOL*


----------



## bonified (Mar 8, 2011)

My new absolute favest colour in the world right now! Australis - Blue tiger. $8 & so far 3 days not a mark. 

View attachment australis blue tiger.JPG


I'm a spaz with pics and I don't know what bloody setting i have the cam on since I last used it :doh: but check the link it shows the true colour in a way better light.

Isn't it just lovely? 

http://thegirlwithabow.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/IMG_4477.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 9, 2011)

Very pretty color!


----------



## aocutiepi (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got these done for my spring break in Daytona that starts TOMORROW! (I'm a little excited about the break, can't you tell?)

My salon had the new OPI Katy Perry line and I just had to step out of my neutral/darks comfort zone and go for the blue color. Then they convinced me to add the black shatter. Loving it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 14, 2011)

Those look awesome! Have fun on spring break  Chico is always on spring break the week of St. Patty's day so that the parties are less here in town


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 14, 2011)

Have fun! Neat nail polish...


----------



## KittyDel (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a HUGE fan of having my nails done...but I also refuse to pay the $40+ pricetag that comes with getting a salon manicure. So, fake nails are my solution! I've discovered that Wallmart (ew) carries some _really _ cute styles (like pink and black gingham, black with little skulls and rhinestones, etc.) for when I'm being truly lazy and don't want to decorate them myself.

However if you've got a little time, get the undecorated nail kits and look up "nail art" on youtube. There are some truly amazing things you can do with fake nails that don't seem very hard at all!


----------



## sarie (Mar 22, 2011)

minx! 

i'm going to be in so much trouble now that my salon has a nail girl. eeek! 

View attachment minx.JPG


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sarie, are those stickers or stamping? Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## sarie (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks so much!

it's a sticker of sorts. more specifically, a film with a heat activated adhesive back that sticks to the nail for (realistically) about five to nine days. i change my polish 2-4 times per week so i usually get sick of it and peel them off after 5-7 days. they have so many to choose from!

check the design gallery: http://www.minxnails.com/cylantscart/index.php?p=catalog&parent=10&pg=1


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 2, 2011)

So my nail tech got a bottle of the China Glaze Matte and we just did a quick trial run. So far I am not loving it. I thought I would


----------



## bonified (Apr 3, 2011)

When I do darker and more intense colours, I always have them filed short & square. That is a neat effect tho, for sure.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 3, 2011)

bonified said:


> When I do darker and more intense colours, I always have them filed short & square. That is a neat effect tho, for sure.



I do think this would look better with square nails but since we were just doing a fill and I don't generally like square nails on myself I didn't want to take the time to completely change. But I do agree square might better for the look.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 3, 2011)

i think they look perfect!!! I did a trial run and 1st was pretty cool...second was so so....i suck at taking pictures of my nails..but here's one of me with base coat bright white, with brown crackle on top....i pretty much dig it...bought some very cool new sparkle colors yesterday..which i can't photograph at alllll  they come out horrid...not thqt this photo is GREAT lolol.... 

View attachment crackle.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2011)

I HEART this thread so much! :happy: Great work ladies!

Here's a new look I did. I call it "Celebrity Smear." I put down a black, then paint the middle of my nail with silver glitter polish, then paint another sheet of black over it only to smear it off with my finger, gloss it over and voila! A tarnished glitter look that actually looks a whole lot better in person. I'm not in love with it but it isn't too bad.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> So my nail tech got a bottle of the China Glaze Matte and we just did a quick trial run. So far I am not loving it. I thought I would





bonified said:


> When I do darker and more intense colours, I always have them filed short & square. That is a neat effect tho, for sure.





ValentineBBW said:


> I do think this would look better with square nails but since we were just doing a fill and I don't generally like square nails on myself I didn't want to take the time to completely change. But I do agree square might better for the look.



I have to agree--I think you might have been happier with square shape or at least square with softer corners--my nail beds are too wide for oval or tapered nail shaping IMO.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> i think they look perfect!!! I did a trial run and 1st was pretty cool...second was so so....i suck at taking pictures of my nails..but here's one of me with base coat bright white, with brown crackle on top....i pretty much dig it...bought some very cool new sparkle colors yesterday..which i can't photograph at alllll  they come out horrid...not thqt this photo is GREAT lolol....


I haven't seen the brown crackle yet. Love it! Looks very giraffe-y.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't seen the brown crackle yet. Love it! Looks very giraffe-y.


*
hahaha it does, especially the way i did it over white...next time over pink for sure!!!

can't wait to use my black crackle....hmmmm what color should I try it over....so many choices!!!!!*


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2011)

I always liked the look of the women with fake nails that have just sparkles for the tips.. so i gave myself some sparkle tips


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 19, 2011)

Topcoats... basecoats?

I started using Seche Vite topcoat after reading some great reviews, and while it looks nice (nails are SO shiny!) and dries quickly, my nail polish ends up peeling off, sometimes within hours.

Any recommendations on a topcoat that doesn't peel or any ideas why that's happening to me (lol)?

Should I be using a basecoat, too? Megan, I think I saw you mentioned a product you use, but cannot remember the name.

Thanks!


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 2011)

I use OPI Start to Finish ( a friend of mine gave it to me and I love it)


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 20, 2011)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Topcoats... basecoats?
> 
> I started using Seche Vite topcoat after reading some great reviews, and while it looks nice (nails are SO shiny!) and dries quickly, my nail polish ends up peeling off, sometimes within hours.
> 
> ...



I love Seche Vite, but it does occasionally peel- more with some polishes than others. If you're having trouble, try letting your nails air dry a few minutes before adding Seche Vite- the air dry head start seems to help with shrinkage. 

Also, I don't use a huge amount- if I put on a big bubble of the stuff, it seems more inclined to peel than a bit less than that. You still want enough not to disturb the color, though. Hope that helps.

As for a base coat I use the Lori Greiner Manicure Keeper stuff, and it seems to really extend polish wear for me, on most polishes. Every once in a while I still run across one that doesn't seem to "play well with others," though. I have enough colors/brands in my collection that it's not really an issue.


----------



## Cors (May 7, 2011)

What are nail polishes you ladies have actually finished and replenished? 

I don't have a huge collection so I am finally using up some of my favourites. I desperately need to re-order OPI Vodka and Caviar and Tickle my France-y! Thinking of trying Big Apple Red or another bright red creme (any recs?) instead though.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 7, 2011)

I think the only one i have used up twice is OPI I'm Not Really a Waitress


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2011)

There's a cheapo polish that I see mostly in ghetto stores that costs about $2. These polishes sit in a dusty rack at the front of the store usually. There is no name brand label on them except for a round sticky label on the top of the lid. It just says, "35 Cotton Candy." It's a pale pearl pink. I've replenished it three times so far and love this color. I think I may have seen these no name polishes at Sally's too but I'm not sure.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2011)

OPI's Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ, Lincoln Park in the Dark and also Leaf Him At the Altar. 

There are others but those are off the top of my head that I've had to replace more than once.



Megan---I'm Not Really a Waitress is OPI's #1 color. I just saw it on a beauty show somewhere.


----------



## Tania (May 7, 2011)

Waitress was originally part of one of their limited seasonal release collections, I think. I remember seeing it on my friend Debbie in 2000 and immediately purchased a bottle. I'm on my second bottle since, but I have to say that my nail person does the majority of my manicures/pedicures, which means I'm not using my own bottle 75% of the time. 

I bought my PT Cruiser because it was the same color!


----------



## Shosh (May 8, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> There's a cheapo polish that I see mostly in ghetto stores that costs about $2. These polishes sit in a dusty rack at the front of the store usually. There is no name brand label on them except for a round sticky label on the top of the lid. It just says, "35 Cotton Candy." It's a pale pearl pink. I've replenished it three times so far and love this color. I think I may have seen these no name polishes at Sally's too but I'm not sure.



I got an electric blue nail polish from a ghetto store, and I love it! Although I have had french tips on my nails recently. I know boring.
I love French tips though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I got an electric blue nail polish from a ghetto store, and I love it! Although I have had french tips on my nails recently. I know boring.
> I love French tips though.



French tips don't look good on me. My skin is so dark that it looks really wierd but I love the look on everyone else. Yay for ghetto fabulousness! :kiss2:


----------



## Kamily (May 8, 2011)

I have Frech tips right now but not sure if Im keeping them. Its harder than hell to type with them on. But they do look good though.


----------



## Tracii (May 9, 2011)

Sinful colors ruby ruby I have bought several times love the deep red color.
Revlon # 730 Valentine is one and sinful colors pearl harbor.


----------



## sarie (May 9, 2011)

i'm so into china glaze's 'orange knockout' from last summer! it's so bright in the sunlight, it kind of hurts to look at it. 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Jack Secret (May 9, 2011)

Keyboards - the worst thing to ever happen to a woman's nails. What a shame



Kamily said:


> I have Frech tips right now but not sure if Im keeping them. Its harder than hell to type with them on. But they do look good though.


----------



## asmiletoday (May 11, 2011)

obsessed with PopBeauty's new neon nail polish. Loving "grass" and "mandarin"


----------



## WickedWitch (May 11, 2011)

I have way too much free time 

View attachment IMAG0108-1.jpg


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


> Keyboards - the worst thing to ever happen to a woman's nails. What a shame




Tell me about it. :doh:


----------



## Tania (May 11, 2011)

I have China Glaze "Flying Dragon" on my toes and OPI "Russian Navy" on my hands.  

Oh, and I bought some OPI "Pinking of You" at Ulta today.  

View attachment Photo on 2011-05-11 at 16.30.jpg


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

Ooohh I luv your toe nail color!! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (May 11, 2011)

WickedWitch said:


> I have way too much free time



cute!! You can call it, Japanese green tea and cherry blossoms


----------



## cherylharrell (May 11, 2011)

Loving ya'lls nails.


----------



## Cors (May 13, 2011)

WickedWitch said:


> I have way too much free time



Wow, pretty! 



Tania said:


> I have China Glaze "Flying Dragon" on my toes and OPI "Russian Navy" on my hands.
> 
> Oh, and I bought some OPI "Pinking of You" at Ulta today.



Your toes are so cute! I love Russian Navy and Pinking of You too!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 13, 2011)

WickedWitch said:


> I have way too much free time



I love what you did - very pretty!


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

WickedWitch said:


> I have way too much free time




I totally love them !! Green is my fav color  



Tania said:


> I have China Glaze "Flying Dragon" on my toes and OPI "Russian Navy" on my hands.
> 
> Oh, and I bought some OPI "Pinking of You" at Ulta today.



I SO cannot paint my nails well ...I wouldnt even try my toes, lol


......
I did buy some of that "shatter" nail policy she other day. I will have to try it out and post a picture.


----------



## Tania (May 14, 2011)

One of my former students did my manicure/pedicure this week, Mel; she's a pro so of course they're perfect! I'm considerably less effective, but I manage okay.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 20, 2011)

i love black and coral together, shame i'm crap at painting my nails! 

View attachment nails.jpg


----------



## Cors (May 20, 2011)

Oooh, the inverse french mani? Cute!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 20, 2011)

Ya'll are giving me ideas.


----------



## Cors (May 22, 2011)

The nail on my left middle finger broke in the most horrible way, ugh and I had to cut the rest of my long blood red nails because the stump is too conspicuous. Probably gonna go with a soft nude or pink polish for a while until it grows back!


----------



## Aust99 (May 22, 2011)

Love the polish Bobbie... nice work. I need to get more creative. 

Sorry about your nail Cors.... it re-grows fast.



View attachment 93681

Burst of colour...... Rimmel 60 seconds 250 PINK PUNCH


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 23, 2011)

Loving all the nail pics  So pretty!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting some really bright neon pink nail polish to put on my toes. I've never done anything more wild than purple on my nails.. I'm feeling adventurous!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 23, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm thinking about getting some really bright neon pink nail polish to put on my toes. I've never done anything more wild than purple on my nails.. I'm feeling adventurous!


I paint mine like M&Ms a lot during the summer. They go with everything!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 26, 2011)

This is a cool youtube channel. I got to it in a roundabout way an love the tutorials.
http://www.youtube.com/user/cutepolish


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> This is a cool youtube channel. I got to it in a roundabout way an love the tutorials.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/cutepolish



*thanks ((MEGAN)) great site....if i only it was as easy as she makes it out to be LMAO!!! 

but for sure great ideas *


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been bored so I did these


















I used these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110677349766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5256wt_907


----------



## mel (Jun 9, 2011)

I used these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110677349766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5256wt_907[/QUOTE]



ack!! please done get me addicted to something else..lol.. those are really cute  

I get "fake" nails put on like once a yr for vaca but I had solar nails put on last week and i love them. the girl did them perfect. I may just keep them for awhile


----------



## Jack Secret (Jun 9, 2011)

That looks really cool!



PhatChk said:


> I've been bored so I did these
> 
> I used these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110677349766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5256wt_907


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad you like!!! ^_^ lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 9, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> I've been bored so I did these
> 
> I used these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110677349766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5256wt_907



OOh that link is very very bad for me 
I am sooo going there when I can spend money on myself again 

I tried that shatter polish on a whim over my pink polish i had on already. It's really cool and fun!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I just say that Sally Hansom Salon Effects are friggin awesome?? They are basically stick on nail polish. At first I was kind of scared- are they going to look like stickers? How will they adhere to my nail? Will they look cheap and tacky?

After using then I have to say- NO NO NO! They are LOVE! I have gotten SOOOOOOO many compliments on them since I started using them I can't even tell you all! If there is any product for your nails you should try IT IS THESE!

I've used the gold glitter, leopard print and just put on my nails today hot pink with my ring finger zebra. I got a bunch of compliments on the gold glitter ones which is when I decided 'Hey people are digging these! I have to try more!' with the leopard I can't even tell you how many compliments I got! I went to the Memorial Day bash in Mass and literally everyone from the cashiers at Stop and Shop, the waitress and Apple bee's, the Dunkin Donuts lady, to the lovely ladies at the bash raved about them!

Seriously for about 10 bucks for a box they are SO worth it! And I use the remaining pieces on my toes (They give you 16 stickers, but I have left overs on some of the nail stickers to so use em on my toes) So for 10 bucks you get a mani AND a pedi that comes in some VERY awesome patterns and usually lasts WAY longer then the 10 days they say they last (Just took the leopard off today and put them on MAY 23RD!!) 

I'll post a few pics soon!


----------



## intraultra (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had the leopard print and houndstooth ones for at least a month now, but they've just been sitting in a drawer. You have inspired me to try them out this weekend! Is there any kind of trick to them, or were they easy to apply? I think I haven't used them yet because I was afraid they'd be a nightmare to put on.


----------



## Cors (Jun 12, 2011)

Ooh, I'm intrigued now too! I have always fancied those little patterns but figured they are too high-maintainence for me and love the idea of a sticker that wears well and doesn't leave icky residue or stains! 

I feel so naked without my usual long red nails, but I am trying to let the stained bits grow out! Wearing my favourite OPI nude Tickle My France-y and pink, Pink-ing of You in the meantime.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 13, 2011)

No they are actually pretty simple to put on! The shape of some of them are a bit weird, and some are bigger then my nails so I usually trip them around to fit my nail before I put them on. When sticking it down- start at the cuticle bed and smooth it downward- I then use the orange stick to make sure its adhering to my nail, and flat- then I trim the excess with scissors, and file the edge of my nail down to cut the extra and make sure there are no pieces hanging. I'd say start to finish it took me about 15 mins- all in all when you consider there is no dry time I think that's pretty good!


----------



## crayola box (Jun 16, 2011)

After you ladies mentioned these I picked up a box in Laced Up (lacey print). I wanted hounds tooth but they were out. So took me about 40 minutes to do, probably b/c its my first time and it was 2am. I love how it looks so far but will report back on how it holds up. For now, a few blurry phone cam pics:
(pattern with lighting) Oh and for anyone wondering about ease of use, stickiness etc, they are similar in feel to those reusable stickers that paper doll clothes and window decals are made of- only much thinner, so they are pretty easy to handle and reposition. 

View attachment hand1.jpeg


View attachment hand 2.jpeg


----------



## WickedWitch (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, those patterns are amazing I'll have to try it someday. Anyway, that's what I have on my nails now:

P.S. Hey my hands dind't shake as much as I thought they would 

View attachment IMAG0111.jpg


----------



## Tania (Jun 19, 2011)

Omguh Love The Lace Pattern.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 20, 2011)

Crayola you did a GREAAAAT job!! Especially for your first time! Awesome!! It will get easier as you do them more! 

Wicked the bear is SOOOO cute haha I love it!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 20, 2011)

OH and a BIG word of caution with the Salon Effects- they dry out *VERY* easily!! I opened 2 packages- one hot pink and one zebra. I used the hot pink on 8 fingers, and the zebra on only 2 fingers as an accent. I made the mistake of opening BOTH little seals containers in the box. I went back a few days later to put the other ones on my toes and they were ALL dry!! So if you don't use them right away, and take them out of the sealed plastic thing they WILL dry out! It sucks because I paid 9 bucks a piece for these- I'm mad- especially the zebra ones- I only used TWO in that box BLEH.

Word of caution OPEN THEM WHEN YOU PLAN TO USE THEM!! They really do dry fast, then they become just like plastic and unusable


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 24, 2011)

Chirp! Chirp! 

View attachment 265286_10150240745715606_648860605_7219319_5977020_o.jpg


View attachment 265584_10150240744335606_648860605_7219312_2111885_o.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey! That looks pretty cool.



PhatChk said:


> Chirp! Chirp!


----------



## mel (Jun 25, 2011)

this thread is so cute! I love all the designs and everyone is so creative


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't cleaned them up yet but this is me playing with crackle. Hubby took the boys out to swim and i have the evening to myself..


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jun 28, 2011)

WickedWitch said:


> Oh, those patterns are amazing I'll have to try it someday. Anyway, that's what I have on my nails now:
> 
> P.S. Hey my hands dind't shake as much as I thought they would


asogfnasfgkjasga
LOVEEE
you've officially inspired me to stop biting my nails, haha



PhatChk said:


> Chirp! Chirp!


sooo cute 



HottiMegan said:


> I haven't cleaned them up yet but this is me playing with crackle. Hubby took the boys out to swim and i have the evening to myself..


Pretty color combo
and rings ;p


----------



## Jack Secret (Jun 29, 2011)

I know it's weird for a guy to obsess over gorgeous hands and perfect fingernails. Don't ask I have no idea!

Anyway, I really like this chick and her manicure skills. I never knew you could make a design so simple, yet super cool!

I thought I would share this one


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 29, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


> I know it's weird for a guy to obsess over gorgeous hands and perfect fingernails. Don't ask… I have no idea!
> 
> Anyway, I really like this chick and her manicure skills. I never knew you could make a design so simple, yet super cool!
> 
> I thought I would share this one…



Kinda cool design, but nails that long freak me the fruck out! How does she do anything?! And I'd be really scared one of them would get bent over/break *heave*....!


----------



## Piink (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm really wanting one of those crackle polishes. I may have to just order offline since I can't find it local. =[ I rarely paint my fingers though.

My toes are always painted though! They are currently Wet N Wild Lavender Creme, but I'm taking it off tonight and putting a very pretty apple green color. I forget who makes it, as the label has rubbed off!

*Edit - Found out who makes it. I wrote it down! It is Maybelline Express Finish 50 Second Nail Color in Go Go Green!


----------



## Cors (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for the reviews ladies! I'm going to hunt for a box of those stick-ons. Are they big enough for toenails? 

Hehe, it is the other way round for me - pretty painted fingernails and shoddy pedicures!


----------



## crayola box (Jun 29, 2011)

Cors said:


> Awesome, thank you for the reviews ladies! I'm going to hunt for a box of those stick-ons. Are they big enough for toenails?
> 
> Hehe, it is the other way round for me - pretty painted fingernails and shoddy pedicures!



Yes, they are big enough, and you can cut to size, so can add a piece on the big toe, if needed, pretty seamlessly. I think if you are careful and pre-cut you may even have enough for both fingers and toes since there are 16 in a set...then again I have short nails so ymmv!


----------



## Cors (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh awesome, now to hunt them down! You girls in the US always get the cool nail stuff first but there's always e-shopping.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jun 29, 2011)

I've known a handful of ladies that work hard at keeping their nails at what some would consider to be a cumbersome length. It's like anything else that you grow used to. After becoming accustomed to it for a given length of time it just becomes natural to perform the same tasks that everyone else does on a daily basis. I do find it amazing that so many of these women can type a gazillion words a minute. Like I said, I guess it's just natural for them.



Gingembre said:


> Kinda cool design, but nails that long freak me the fruck out! How does she do anything?! And I'd be really scared one of them would get bent over/break *heave*....!


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


> I know it's weird for a guy to obsess over gorgeous hands and perfect fingernails. Don't ask I have no idea!
> 
> Anyway, I really like this chick and her manicure skills. I never knew you could make a design so simple, yet super cool!
> 
> I thought I would share this one



ok, I dont know how you could do regular "daily" things with nails this long.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2011)

My appt was last night and I got these - I think I like them, but not sure if they're too Jersey Shore. :/ Whatever, they'll be gone in two weeks.  

View attachment photo_2.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 2, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> My appt was last night and I got these - I think I like them, but not sure if they're too Jersey Shore. :/ Whatever, they'll be gone in two weeks.



Those are really cute and Summery! I never would have thought of the color contrast- love it!


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 2, 2011)

I found a Konad seller in Perth!!! I'm going to hook that shit up.... stay tuned.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 9, 2011)

Mani/pedis are a rarity for me. I only get them for special occasions. Today I got one done (and finally had a good pedi experience... but that's a story for another day). I got this color:

View attachment india.jpg


I found out later it's called "I'm India Mood for Love."  Too cute.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 10, 2011)

Sally Hanson Crackle (SHC) sucks. I couldn't find Opi shatter in anything but black around here and saw the SHC at Walgreens so picked up a bottle in Antiqued Gold; it's terrible. The brush is long and thin requiring multiple dips per nail, the polish isn't opaque, the polish is soft and easy to dent even 12 hours later and *worst of all * it barely crackles! You get only one or two cracks per nail. Thumbs down from me


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2011)

I liked the black crackle i got at Claire's better than the turquoise shatter i got from OPI. The clerk at Claire's said that they carry other colors but sell out quickly. I'm wearing the turquoise shatter over some sexagon from China glaze right now and there are very few cracks. It's a pretty turquoise so i don't mind but it certainly didn't shatter much!


----------



## crayola box (Jul 10, 2011)

From reviews I've seen online China Glaze Crackle cracks the best out of the 3 brands...I can't wait 'til their crackle metallics are available here, I would love to do a black/gold combo, which reminds me of flecked marble.

As for the OPI turquoise, its the runt of the OPI bunch according to the blogosphere, mostly cause it's too sheer...but what a pretty color!

Anyway all the crazy combos and patterns put me in the mood for something bright, summery, and classic, so I just did my fingers and toes in Essie's Fishnet Stockings.


----------



## bonified (Jul 10, 2011)

Sick of winter when I found this fresh summery one, just had to do it. 

View attachment sweat pea -australis.jpg
Sweet pea by Australis.


----------



## Jack Secret (Aug 20, 2011)

This lady does really cool stuff with her nails. This looked REALLY nifty.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm currently alternating Rimmel's Urban Princess with MeMeMe's Spirited on both my fingers and toes. They're my favourite summer colours.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 29, 2011)

I attempted a leopard print using the purple polish currently on my toes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I attempted a leopard print using the purple polish currently on my toes.


That is so fun, Megan.  Love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## absintheminded (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, wow, Megan, I love that!

I really wanted to get these two shades (Suzi Says Feng Shui and Need Sunglasses?) for summer:








I wanted yellow nails with blue tips so badly! Never got around to doing it, though. 

I'm thinking of this (Rising Star) for fall:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 29, 2011)

Crackle polish ... not sure how I feel about it. 

View attachment nails.jpg


----------



## BBWTexan (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Shellac process from CND? I've had it done the past three manicures and it is really amazing. I don't have very thick nails and they're susceptible to breakage. I also have a tendency to mess up my polish rather quickly, so this is the perfect solution for me. I usually just go with clear polish on my fingernails, but this last time I went with a very pale and natural pink. They have many different colors in the line to choose from, so there's probably something for most people. It takes a little bit more time than a regular manicure because you have to put your nails under the UV lamp after each coat, but it's totally worth it. My nails are rock solid when I leave the salon, they're protected and the polish doesn't chip. 

They say it's good for about two weeks, but I've kept it on longer and it still holds up like a champ... would just really depend on how fast your nails grow.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been thinking of investing in Sally Beauty's version of shellac polish. It'd be around $50 initially for the equipment and stuff and $1o a color but i'd be willing to try it. I should try a professional one first. Polish does not stick to my nails. It peels right off, even acrylic nails tend to peel off after a couple weeks. Luckily i grow nails pretty well and don't need the fake ones even though i prefer the look of fakies. 
I'd love something that doesn't start to peel off after a few days!


----------



## BBWTexan (Aug 31, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Polish does not stick to my nails. It peels right off, even acrylic nails tend to peel off after a couple weeks. Luckily i grow nails pretty well and don't need the fake ones even though i prefer the look of fakies.
> I'd love something that doesn't start to peel off after a few days!



I have the exact same problem with polish not sticking and always wondered what the deal was. During my last visit to the northeast, I went with AnnMarie to her nail appointment and the lady said I had 'waxy' nails. She said it was a good thing (bad for polish, but good in general) and that it was a result of getting in plenty of healthy oils. I'm pretty vigilant about including those in my diet, so I guess that's what it is. If your nails are anything like mine, you'll have no issues like this with the Shellac.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty sure they're calling gel shellac, because that's exactly the procedure and time line for gel nails. 

I love my gels - but she might be moving away. WAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## sarie (Sep 1, 2011)

minx professional for naja. neeeed! 

View attachment tumblr_lp3ullSV1c1qbuuigo1_500.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried the magnetic polishes? Those look pretty cool. The colors my salon had were too dark for this time of year, so I'm waiting a bit.

If you aren't familiar - the polish has metallic bits in it and you hold a special patterned magnet over it and it pulls the metal to the surface and makes a design.


View attachment starmagnet.jpg


View attachment star magnetgray.jpg


View attachment LCN-Magnetic-Nail-polish-promo.jpg​


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2011)

ooh magnetic looks cool! I'm going to call around about those shellac kind of manicure and try to do it sometime while the kids are in school. Such freedom.. a couple hours a day as an alone mom.. such luxury! If i like it, I might invest in the Sally version


----------



## Zowie (Sep 5, 2011)

I never put polish on my nails, but I really wanted to today. So I went out and got some colors, and ended up with this.

It's Essie's 'e-nuf is e-nuf' and Gosh's 'miss minty'.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 5, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Has anyone tried the magnetic polishes? Those look pretty cool. The colors my salon had were too dark for this time of year, so I'm waiting a bit.
> 
> If you aren't familiar - the polish has metallic bits in it and you hold a special patterned magnet over it and it pulls the metal to the surface and makes a design.



*that stuff is beyond cool....i love all the ideas I get from this dynamite thread.....THANKS DIMS!!!* :bow:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2011)

That metallic/magnetic polish looks cool! I wonder if we'll ever get it here.

Well, having been resigned to pedicures only because I bite my nails, I've never played with my fingernails and in fact have done whatever I could to keep my nails hidden. In fact, I would even bite and pick acrylic nails off, that's how bad my habit was.

However, one of the cool and surprising advantages of full braces is that I cannot chew my nails, so in just three weeks of not chewing them, they're finally getting a chance to grow out. They are actually past the nail bed now and getting closer and closer to the end of my fingers! Woohoo! However, they're super thin and being afraid I'd start to tear them, I got Sally Hanson base/top coat and another color that's a barely there iridescent pinkish clear color and painted them last night.

I'm terrible -- TERRIBLE -- at it but at least they're covered and if I can let them grow a bit I'm going to get a "proper" manicure. They look pretty good, and far far better than they ever have.

Yay for braces!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 12, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yay for braces!



Yeah, I sported varied orthodontics for a couple of years, and I pretty much broke the habit. I'll occasionally pick at them if there's a snag or whatever, but it's not crazy-compulsive, hands-always-in-mouth anymore.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Sep 12, 2011)

This is my nails at the moment 


View attachment nails.jpg


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> That metallic/magnetic polish looks cool! I wonder if we'll ever get it here.
> 
> Well, having been resigned to pedicures only because I bite my nails, I've never played with my fingernails and in fact have done whatever I could to keep my nails hidden. In fact, I would even bite and pick acrylic nails off, that's how bad my habit was.
> 
> ...



I have found OPI Envy to be the best at getting my nails to grow out. They are pretty thin and break/peel REALLY easily but if I am vigilant about using Envy they really grow. They have different formulas based on your nails - dry/brittle, thin, etc.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 12, 2011)

BBWTexan said:


> Has anyone tried the Shellac process from CND? I've had it done the past three manicures and it is really amazing. I don't have very thick nails and they're susceptible to breakage. I also have a tendency to mess up my polish rather quickly, so this is the perfect solution for me. I usually just go with clear polish on my fingernails, but this last time I went with a very pale and natural pink. They have many different colors in the line to choose from, so there's probably something for most people. It takes a little bit more time than a regular manicure because you have to put your nails under the UV lamp after each coat, but it's totally worth it. My nails are rock solid when I leave the salon, they're protected and the polish doesn't chip.
> 
> They say it's good for about two weeks, but I've kept it on longer and it still holds up like a champ... would just really depend on how fast your nails grow.



I did the Shellac last March and was totally impressed that I didn't chip the paint off by the time I got to the car. Unfortunately, I can say that the shellac does NOT hold up to knife welding while cutting tons of peppers and onions for fajitas...lol. A few nicks too many and cut a few spots in the polish. 

I'm also AWFUL about peeling polish off my nails. I read up on the Shellac a lot before getting it done and say how awful it was to peel them off, that they have to be taken off with Acetone but.......I didn't listen. Do not be like me. :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 16, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I have found OPI Envy to be the best at getting my nails to grow out. They are pretty thin and break/peel REALLY easily but if I am vigilant about using Envy they really grow. They have different formulas based on your nails - dry/brittle, thin, etc.



Ooooh! Guess what I'm going to go buy today! I painted my nails up nice and pretty but started peeling the polish off. I guess that's better than peeling my NAILS but still... I gotta learn to leave my freakin' hands ALONE!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 17, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Has anyone tried the magnetic polishes? Those look pretty cool. The colors my salon had were too dark for this time of year, so I'm waiting a bit.
> 
> If you aren't familiar - the polish has metallic bits in it and you hold a special patterned magnet over it and it pulls the metal to the surface and makes a design.




OK, so I took the plunge. What do you think? I think the stars are a little muddled, but overall I like it! Looks like tie dye.

Nervous because I am likely meeting my boyfriend's sisters tomorrow for the first time and I didn't want to do anything TOO crazy, but I think this looks nice. I hope. 

View attachment Metallic2.jpg


View attachment Metallic5.jpg


View attachment MetallicToes.jpg​


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 17, 2011)

OOHH those are SOOOOO cool!!! I love the purple too


----------



## Cors (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi ladies! I opted for a Gellish manicure two days ago (French, love the natural look and shine) and am miffed that the sides are already lifting on two fingernails! Is that normal?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cors said:


> Hi ladies! I opted for a Gellish manicure two days ago (French, love the natural look and shine) and am miffed that the sides are already lifting on two fingernails! Is that normal?



I don't remember having that problem, but I haven't had one in a while (work doesn't let us even have just plain polish on).

In honor of Brad Pitt's new movie, I'm wearing OP for Sephora's I'm With Brad.







I probably won't post pictures of my feet though. They're weird looking.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 25, 2011)

Cors said:


> Hi ladies! I opted for a Gellish manicure two days ago (French, love the natural look and shine) and am miffed that the sides are already lifting on two fingernails! Is that normal?



Generally not normal unless they went to close to your cuticle line, or they didn't adequately primer the area before the gel application. You can also accelerate lift by using certain lotions (example, my manicurist tells everyone to stay away from bath and body works products, something about the emollients causes a lot of lifting.)

Sorry, beautiful!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I have found OPI Envy to be the best at getting my nails to grow out. They are pretty thin and break/peel REALLY easily but if I am vigilant about using Envy they really grow. They have different formulas based on your nails - dry/brittle, thin, etc.



*i heard that was amazing and bought START to FINISH...seemed like the same product more or less...but get to use it 2x every time...hoping i see results SOOOON*


----------



## Cors (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Diana and AM! I wonder if my long hot showers hours after the manicure could have caused or accelerated the lifting actually. Oh well, it can't get checking out other salons anyway.

It's been a week and I'm loving the lasting power so far. I opted for French, no wear even on the white tips!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so in love with this manicure. These are not my nails.


----------



## LesyaTaya (Oct 11, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I am so in love with this manicure. These are not my nails.



How.... how.... how did you do that?

Oh then i read: it wasn't yours. Pity ^(


----------



## khrestel (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh how you have inspired me. I've had just clear polish for a few weeks now but I just have to get my box out now and do something fun. Most of my polishes are OPIs, Sally Hansens, Orlys or very inexpensive but usually nice Depends. I love colors, all of them, but I guess I'm kinda stuck with purples/turqoises most of the time.

I usually never do my toes as my toenails are ridicuously small and kinda hard to reach with this belly (How do you gals do it?!?).


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2011)

I got some of those Sally Hansen polish stickers. so far so good but it's only been an afternoon. I had one peel off already but i did a bad job of putting it on, it was wrinkled and sucky. I hope they hold up at least a week but we'll see. It's kind of hard to put them on and smooth it so there are no rough edges. I don't normally do dark polish but i'm a zombie rock star for Halloween. If they stay, i'm going to try some others. I saw that they have candy cane for the holidays


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Oct 30, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I got some of those Sally Hansen polish stickers. so far so good but it's only been an afternoon. I had one peel off already but i did a bad job of putting it on, it was wrinkled and sucky. I hope they hold up at least a week but we'll see. It's kind of hard to put them on and smooth it so there are no rough edges. I don't normally do dark polish but i'm a zombie rock star for Halloween. If they stay, i'm going to try some others. I saw that they have candy cane for the holidays




Keep us updated on them! I've been wanting to try them, but too scared to!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 31, 2011)

so far so good on the nails! It survived a lot of hand washing today with Halloween makeup application. It also survived a shower which is usually the downfall of my manicure. My regular polish starts peeling after a shower. If it lasts more than a week, i'm going to start using this stuff more!


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, yesterday I got to paint little tiny pumpkins onto someone's Halloween-orange toe nails. Fun, that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 1, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Well, yesterday I got to paint little tiny pumpkins onto someone's Halloween-orange toe nails. Fun, that.



What? No pics?? How did they turn out?


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 7, 2011)

A week later and the nail polish is pretty good. It shows how much my nails grew. Some of the corners are chipped a little thanks to a lot of heavy housework and nails chipping and what have you. I give this stuff a thumbs up considering how nail polish basically peels off of me after a day or two. I love it! I'm going to get the candy cane stuff next month! 
I wish they sold a clear coat or faintly colored kind so i can put polish over it.


----------



## vibhasharma (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I like to make designs on my nail that is nail art as well as i always put some or the other nail paint specially RED.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2011)

love the stickers


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> love the stickers



*I am terrified to use them...as I thought they would look beyond CHEESIE...i am so wrong...looking fab on you...I do a lot of creative CONAD stuff...but hate trying to take pix...i just tried to take about 5 pix of my deeeeeep red almost black with silver argyle (that worked perfectly) very shimmery not metallicy....wish i could take a pic :doh:*


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 26, 2011)

I really like those nail stickers. I can't get regular polish to stick to my nails and that just sucks. So this stuff stays and looks good for a long time. I only use half a package to do all my nails so for $8 it makes for two manicures. 
I just bought some candy cane ones for the holiday season


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are VERY cute, Megan. I always hesitated on buying them cause I was afraid how they'd look on, but these are total class.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 26, 2011)

LesyaTaya said:


> How.... how.... how did you do that?
> 
> Oh then i read: it wasn't yours. Pity ^(



This could have been done using a water marbling technique. Mysimplelittlepleasues (note the mispelling) has a youtube channel almost entirely dedicating to showing the various looks you can get using this technique.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 27, 2011)

Great job there. Looks good.


----------



## aocutiepi (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the stickers, HottiMegan! Fun.







In love with this entire collection! I had such a hard time deciding what color to choose. I walked into the salon thinking I'd go with brown anyway, then I saw Warm and Fozzie and loved it. It's got these subtle green and red microflecks that give it almost a dual-tone look in the light.

Then, Kevin, my manicurist, talked me into doing one nail in the Rainbow Connection (love that song!) multi-colored chunk glitter. Yes, he picked my middle finger.

A fun pre-finals mani that's going to take me into the holiday season... time to bust out my holiday fave The Muppet Christmas Carol!

Also, psyched about the new Nicki Minaj collection coming in January. Love her.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 3, 2011)

Muppet polish?!? Woohoo!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 3, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Muppet polish?!? Woohoo!!



I just found out about them today because a friend of mine had the pink one on her nails. Now I MUST go get a manicure!


----------



## tigerlily (Dec 3, 2011)

aocutiepi said:


> Love the stickers, HottiMegan! Fun.
> 
> In love with this entire collection! I had such a hard time deciding what color to choose. I walked into the salon thinking I'd go with brown anyway, then I saw Warm and Fozzie and loved it. It's got these subtle green and red microflecks that give it almost a dual-tone look in the light.
> 
> ...



These are lovely. I love the intense earthy, yet colourful metallics. Warm & Fozzy looks even better on the nail. Good call using RC in the middle. 

I'mma have to check out the Nicki Minaj collection.

Edit- Did and Save Me looks amazing!


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 9, 2011)

my nails!!!!! 

View attachment IMG_20111209_134517.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret (Dec 9, 2011)

That looks really neat! What are the little bling things you have on them?



PhatChk said:


> my nails!!!!!


----------



## KayaNee (Dec 14, 2011)

I never post in this section, but I had to share my nails... had them done today. Not very Christmas-y I admit, but they will be perfect for New years celebrations.

Before I had the acrylics put on again, I had a manicure done two weeks ago with one of the new Muppets polishes from OPI. I had Getting Miss Piggy with It over Big Apple Red. I wish I had taken a pic of it, but I didn't. They were perfect for the Christmas season. 

View attachment nails.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are soo pretty! I wish i could have fake nails.. they're so much prettier.. they just peel off of me though


----------



## Cors (Dec 15, 2011)

I am terrible with acrylics too but I am loving gel nails! The longevity and shine is just awesome and my brittle nails don't get too worn out. I miss the convenience of switching my polish whenever though but I am lazy and too conservative for most kinds of nail art. 

I just caved and bought a DIY Gelish kit with curing lamp at a decent price. Going test it out in a week or so! My fingerpainting skills aren't fantastic but at least it is going to be a fun sisterly bonding activity.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2011)

You can polish over the gels - it doesn't do anything to them and you can take it off just as easy. 

My manicurist's tip is to put on a coat of clear first so that whatever color you pain doesn't get under any lifts you may have. 

Enjoy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 23, 2011)

This shot doesn't do the polish justice. Divine swine from the muppet collection. Now I need to get rainbow connection.




This polish was a great surprise in my mailbox this week


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 24, 2011)

I tried doing snowman the best I can do lol :doh::doh: 

View attachment IMG_20111223_155347.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> I tried doing snowman the best I can do lol :doh::doh:



That's so cute!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> I tried doing snowman the best I can do lol :doh::doh:



*very nice job...I suck at photographing them...but here's my xmas version...supposed to look sorta like pointsettas* 

View attachment xmas nails.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got my first OPI nail polishes today... they are hard to get in Australia but my sister found some for me for Christmas... I got Pamplona Purple and the black shatter.... I'm going to test them out on Tuesday...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are my Christmas nails (taken at the salon, so still oily. )

View attachment xmas nails2.jpg​


----------



## metabliss (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't believe that I didn't find this thread sooner! I LOVE nail art! I used to hand paint designs all the time, but I haven't had much time since I've been in school. I love decals though! I only have a few pics, but here goes:

Frankie nails for when I went to see Young Frankenstein the Musical!






Cute pink decals





Lacey Decals





And Toxic Slime nails for a themed party!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 22, 2012)

A silver base (OPI "Your Royal Shine-ness) with alternating layers of two different silver holographic glitters in a clear base polish (OPI "Servin' Up Sparkle" and Sally Hansen "Hologem"). 

I seriously love the look of silver nails with little flashes of rainbow from the holographic glitter on top. 

Tracy


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 25, 2012)

My hello kitty inspired nails..n my work station lol
View attachment 332012_10150530119085606_648860605_8800699_600588505_o.jpg


View attachment 330384_10150530119430606_648860605_8800700_1635032387_o.jpg


----------



## larousse (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I'm about to take the plunge into acrylic nails because I heard that gel manicures are not only more expensive, but also more upkeep and I want the easiest method possible. Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jan 29, 2012)

larousse said:


> I think I'm about to take the plunge into acrylic nails because I heard that gel manicures are not only more expensive, but also more upkeep and I want the easiest method possible. Anyone have experience with both?



It really depends on how healthy you want your real nails to be. I have done acrylic and gel's and quite honestly, I prefer gels over acrylics. Acrylics tear up the natural nail bed, and make it hard to transition into having real nails again should the need ever arise. 

You can get the acrylic look with gel. Just ask for a gel set rather than acrylic. Acrylics will always be cheaper, because most salons use cheap low grade acrylic. When you get fills with acrylic, it is impossible to get a nice no lines fill. I personally don't always like to have polish on, sometimes I like the natural look, and with gels my nails look natural. They are a natural pinkish color, and there are never fill lines.

Of course this is all based on personal preference, and finances because Gel nails do cost more to upkeep and start, but IMO they are much worthwhile.


----------



## larousse (Jan 29, 2012)

MzDeeZyre said:


> It really depends on how healthy you want your real nails to be. I have done acrylic and gel's and quite honestly, I prefer gels over acrylics. Acrylics tear up the natural nail bed, and make it hard to transition into having real nails again should the need ever arise.
> 
> You can get the acrylic look with gel. Just ask for a gel set rather than acrylic. Acrylics will always be cheaper, because most salons use cheap low grade acrylic. When you get fills with acrylic, it is impossible to get a nice no lines fill. I personally don't always like to have polish on, sometimes I like the natural look, and with gels my nails look natural. They are a natural pinkish color, and there are never fill lines.
> 
> Of course this is all based on personal preference, and finances because Gel nails do cost more to upkeep and start, but IMO they are much worthwhile.



Yeah I know acrylics destroy your nails, which is why I don't wear them. I'm very VERY low maintenance (aka lazy) when it comes to my nails and I hate the fact that my manicure is usually destroyed within a week. Plus I work at a job where presentable, polished nails are preferred but I'm so bad at painting and maintaining my own nails that I usually give up and just stick to natural nails. I'm thinking acrylics would be easier because they seem to require the least amount of upkeep.


----------



## TrickBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

Love, love love this thread! So many lovely nails I dont know where to start. Hope I can play too. 

Ive been inspired to sort out my talons and invest in OPI (not so easy to get hold of over here)


----------



## Mishty (Jan 31, 2012)

Bored, and did my nails with some random OPI polish my cousin had. My nails don't grow pointy, they grow square but if I keep them blunt and straight they bend and break. I suck at nailing. :doh:


(sucky webcam shot,looks white,but the color is a silvery,pearl with chrome glitter) 

View attachment snapshot(12).jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Feb 4, 2012)

Galaxy Nails ...My new nails ^_^ wish I hd a toothpick the stars would have been smaller...tutorial vid : http://youtu.be/3EMgt4_jW5U 

View attachment IMG_20120203_200156.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2012)

*I love this thread...my lime/red leopard/zebra nails this week* 

View attachment lime:red.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 19, 2012)

One of my favorite companies to buy nail products from is Zoya. They have great colors, and always have great sales.

Zoya


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of taking the gel or uv nail polish plunge. I was talking to a lady the other day at Sally when i was getting my pink hair color. She said it's expensive to start out but well worth it. She had the same peelage issue i have and said it works wonders and you can use regular polish over it. I'm thinking of getting a starter kit at Sally for my birthday or mothers day.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 20, 2012)

Megan...

I used to have the same peeling issues also. One of the reasons I love the Zoya polishes I linked aboved is that they don't peel on me at all. I don't know why, or how, but no peeling. At $8 a bottle, with killer sales when they have them... that can't be beat. The colors they have are pretty sweet too!! And they are formaldehyde free.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 21, 2012)

I clicked on that link. I'll check it out after the move  I am always in for trying a new polish  
My nails are so short and icky right now. I keep breaking them with this move. They need some TLC


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 21, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm thinking of taking the gel or uv nail polish plunge. I was talking to a lady the other day at Sally when i was getting my pink hair color. She said it's expensive to start out but well worth it. She had the same peelage issue i have and said it works wonders and you can use regular polish over it. I'm thinking of getting a starter kit at Sally for my birthday or mothers day.



I'm a DIY kind of gal (plus there weren't any local salons offering gel nails at the time) so I bought a starter kit and UV drying lamp from Sally's to start off. This is what I bought:

http://www.sallybeauty.com/IBD-gel-...77FB-652B-5A06-0428-288F8686922C&cm_vc=MYBUYS

and 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/uv-curing-lamp/SBS-128400,default,pd.html?cgid=Nail03

I also had a chat with AnnMarie's manicurist, who gave me some tips about doing the gels. Basically, you want to get a tiny "ball" of gel on the end of your brush and start at the middle of your nail and push it to the edges of your nail before smoothing it forward (rather than starting at the cuticle and working forward). This gives a more even spread and you're less likely to have the gel hit your skin. 

Also, make VERY VERY thin layers. The thinner they are, the stronger they'll be when cured and you're less likely to have buckling or wrinkling. The gels cure fast, if your layers are thin enough you'll only need a minute, minute and a half under the light to cure them. For me, 3-4 layers were enough.

AM's manicurist suggested that I do two fingers at a time, then cure, do the next two fingers, cure and so on. I never had the patience to do that, though.

One tip if you get that particular starter kit -- don't bother trying to use their white builder gel to give yourself a french manicure -- the white is too translucent and by the time you use enough to make your tips white, it will be lumpy and odd looking close up. If you want a french, get an "extreme" white instead.

Oh! I also found this video helpful (I think they cover how to do a french with gel at the end): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6et-rMZE0wc They sell their own line of gel products, too.

Lastly, I started buying colored gels online and this store has great selection and awesome sales. They also shipped quickly: http://www.beautywests.com/

Another tip I'd have is to start with colored gels first. This will allow you to see your mistakes better (easily corrected with a file for the most part) which is good for practice. I would often overstep my nail bed and hit my skin a little bit, which will give your nail a sharp lifted edge instead of a smooth at-the-base edge. I would just file them down till they looked more normal.

Also, you don't do gel fills like you do with acrylic -- you start over fresh each time. That means you have to file off all the old gel first. This is another reason to start with colors -- it's easier to see when you are done! lol I considered buying an electric file like the pros use but since I'm poor and was already splurging enough, I hand filed. It would take me about an hour to do both hands, less as I got used to it. I would just watch a show while I filed and the time passed quickly.

I'm not currently doing my nails...just like getting pro manicures, you have keep doing them regularly to maintain them and I just got tired of it at one point. But I had a lot of fun learning how to do it and it's fun to know you did it yourself. Plus after a few manicures, you've pretty much covered the cost of your supplies compared to having a pro do it. I have all my supplies packed safely away and will probably break them out again when I go through a girly phase.

Anyway - hope that's helpful to you and let me know if you have any questions!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 21, 2012)

I always had peeling problems. I switched to Orly Bonder as a base coat and Hong Kong Girl for a top coat and haven't had any problems. A manicure would last me 2 days tops. Now, I can get up to a week. Well, that's if I don't want to change it before then.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 21, 2012)

Hopping onto the "flaky/flakies" nail polish bandwagon for the weekend!






I used cheap and reliable Sally Hansen "Black Out" for the base, two coats. And then one coat each of two different iridescent or color shifting flake glitter special effect top coat polishes over it. China Glaze "Lush and Luxe" from their Hunger Games movie tie-in collection (which has larger flakes), and Essie "Shine of the Times" from their Holiday '11 collection (which has smaller flakes). Then a layer of Poshe' top coat to help protect the glitter and bring out the depth and shine. 

Tracy


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't had fake nails in years. I have good nails and they grow fast, I just never find the time to keep them painted, and a manicure doesn't last very long for me. After all the gel nail talk, I went and got a set (natural with white tips $30). I love that they look good with no effort. 

My only complaint is that I had sore nail beds for a day or so following. Is that typical? I don't remember that from acrylics.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2012)

Spring colors.


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 28, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> I haven't had fake nails in years. I have good nails and they grow fast, I just never find the time to keep them painted, and a manicure doesn't last very long for me. After all the gel nail talk, I went and got a set (natural with white tips $30). I love that they look good with no effort.
> 
> My only complaint is that I had sore nail beds for a day or so following. Is that typical? I don't remember that from acrylics.



Yes, that is typical and should go away as your nails get used to the process. I had the same for both acrylics and gels, although in my case acrylics hurt more I think because they were over-filed so my nail bed was too thin. Oh, the things we do for pretty nails! haha


----------



## sarahyourprincess (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm loving the sally Hansen salon effects nail stickers well stickery type things I had hounds-tooth last week and this week it's floral patterned 
super-cute and they've held up amazingly


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2012)

sarahyourprincess said:


> I'm loving the sally Hansen salon effects nail stickers well stickery type things I had hounds-tooth last week and this week it's floral patterned
> super-cute and they've held up amazingly



I love those stickers. They last until i'm sick and tired of the color/pattern and want a new one  (about a week to ten days for me)


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> Yes, that is typical and should go away as your nails get used to the process. I had the same for both acrylics and gels, although in my case acrylics hurt more I think because they were over-filed so my nail bed was too thin. Oh, the things we do for pretty nails! haha



I always had such sore nails after getting my acrylics. I too thought they filed down too much. I want to try gels after the move.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spring colors.



I got bored on my lunch break and painted the tips of the pink ones orange, the tips of the blue green, and the tips of the green, blue. Loving it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I got bored on my lunch break and painted the tips of the pink ones orange, the tips of the blue green, and the tips of the green, blue. Loving it.



That just sounds fun


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did these for the Hunger Games premiere a few weeks ago!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did these for Easter today.  Wanted to try a glitter accent nail, and I love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2012)

I love what you did in both pics Fluffy.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Did these for Easter today.  Wanted to try a glitter accent nail, and I love it!



I love it! What number is that coral color? And what did you do the glitter nail with??


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 9, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I love what you did in both pics Fluffy.



Thanks! 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> I love it! What number is that coral color? And what did you do the glitter nail with??



I know it looks coral in the picture, but it's actually a pink. It's Sinful Colors number 313, Pink Forever. And the glitter is my new favorite polish! It's the Nicole line by OPI. The color is Rainbow in the S-Kylie. I love it because the flakes are so diverse!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 11, 2012)

I always forget to check in here! 

I really liked this manicure. 






This is:
Orly Bonder 
Zoya Dove
OPI My Pointe Exactly
OPI Pirouette My Whistle
Seche Vite

It's from my blog post here: http://plumpandpolished.blogspot.com/.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 11, 2012)

That's lovely!



AshleyEileen said:


> I always forget to check in here!
> 
> I really liked this manicure.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2012)

*going for N'awlins theme.....* 

View attachment jazzfest nails.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2012)

I got a polish from LA Girl on impulse. It's an orangeish sparkely polish and once it dried, it smells like strawberry  It's weird but kinda cool. Hubs wont smell my finger lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 29, 2012)

Last mani-pedi I got this color, in anticipation of an upcoming trip to New England. It's called "I Eat Mainely Lobster". What could be more perfect for me?

View attachment i-eat-mainely-lobster-opi-nail-polish.jpg​


----------



## miafantastic (May 26, 2012)

Deborah Lippmman is killing me softly.

Mermaid's Dream






I like her stuff lots and saw how sea magical Mermaid's Dream looked on a coworker, BUT 20 bucks a bottle is kinda of ridic. Sooooo, I'm making a knockoff with something I've already got:

Loreal Club Prive





And something I picked up for 7 bucks:

Nicole by OPI A Million Sparkles





A Million Sparkles has a blue glitter base with more gold glitter and less pink glitter than bottle pics suggest. I lurve Mermaid Dream's seafoamy iridescence, and hope the glitter's yellow with the polish's teal will channel some of that. So far, I really like the way my test swathes look on paper, so YAY.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> Deborah Lippmman is killing me softly.
> 
> Mermaid's Dream
> 
> ...


Oh god the first two I must have *in a trance*

EDT: $20 for a bottle of nailpolish is nuts. Your idea is better.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi I haven't been around but I wanted to share these with you:

When it's 3am n you can't sleep do your nails lol. Tuxedo nails done two ways. Right hand was a fail lol. 

View attachment 545088_10150973407160606_903645981_n.jpg


----------



## CorinaJade (Jun 22, 2012)

wow,
I LOVE those tuxedo nails, they're so adorable!
Very nicely done ^.^

- Cori


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow...so many creative nail looks here. I usually go pretty basic, but I thought I'd try the Sally Hansen nail stickers. I think they are neat.


----------



## toni (Jun 26, 2012)

I <3 nail stickers. They are cheap, quick, easy and cute!


----------



## Kamily (Jun 26, 2012)

PhatChk said:


> Hi I haven't been around but I wanted to share these with you:
> 
> When it's 3am n you can't sleep do your nails lol. Tuxedo nails done two ways. Right hand was a fail lol.






That is so neat!!


----------



## cutiecat (Jun 26, 2012)

The tuxedo nails are brilliant!


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 26, 2012)

Strawberry nails. Some done with a dotting tool some with black little stones. ^_^ 

View attachment 397597_10150984078900606_301413432_n.jpg


View attachment 282957_10150984083480606_664851411_n.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 26, 2012)

PhatChk said:


> Strawberry nails. Some done with a dotting tool some with black little stones. ^_^



LOVE these! You are so good at nails! :bow:


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 28, 2012)

My cookies look great my cookie monster so so lol 

View attachment 205410_10150991223070606_1471528938_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 6, 2012)

You make such cute manicures!! 


I did these yesterday.. and surprisingly, they didn't peel off by the evening! I filed the surface of my nails a little and added sticky base coat.. i'm hoping they last a few days..


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 10, 2012)

* I JUST splurged on the RED CARPET MANICURE LED GEL set. I got the UV lamp that works on 4 AA batterys, the Prep, Structure, 1 LED Gel Polish, Brilliance & purify. IT WORKS!!! IT is easy, I have been doing my nails for years, so have gotten pretty good at it. I love the endurance of these, and the cost of ALL this was about the same as ONE TIME PROFESSIONALLY!! WIN WIN* 

View attachment redcarpet.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 11, 2012)

very cool! I was thinking of spending my birthday money on a gel system.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 13, 2012)

Dandelion Nails 

View attachment 547434_10151002161930606_585743341_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a color called *Spark*... you can't really tell in the pic but there is a bit of deep purple as well as the dark blue.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the shape of your nails B!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 14, 2012)

A nude pearly polish topped with two layers of an iridescent "flakie" glitter polish.






China Glaze "Luxe and Lush" over OPI "Nomad's Dream".






Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 15, 2012)

Was ordering from Amazon and needed to get my purchase to $25 to get free shipping. I decided to get this:


View attachment Butter London Knackered.jpg​
It's really too expensive ($14 for a smaller than normal bottle) but it's "3 Free" (doesn't have formaldehyde, toluene or DBP) so I thought I'd give it a try. Should arrive tomorrow. I'm hoping it's as pretty as it looks in the pic!

Anyone have experience with the Butter brand? This color is called "Knackered" by the way.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 16, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Was ordering from Amazon and needed to get my purchase to $25 to get free shipping. I decided to get this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 103484​
> ...




Wearing that brand on my toes right now, a teal color. First bottle of it I've had. Not sure how it will go on fingers, but it covered in one coat, and hasn't flaked or chipped in 2 weeks. Going to do a 2nd coat, just to fill in the growth! I'll be curious to see how it goes for you.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 16, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Was ordering from Amazon and needed to get my purchase to $25 to get free shipping. I decided to get this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 103484​
> ...




I sooo want this! I love the color :wubu:


----------



## intraultra (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes giving myself a french manicure turns out pretty well...





And this was from a while ago, but I like it! I saw something similar on Pinterest and tried to replicate it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Wearing that brand on my toes right now, a teal color. First bottle of it I've had. Not sure how it will go on fingers, but it covered in one coat, and hasn't flaked or chipped in 2 weeks. Going to do a 2nd coat, just to fill in the growth! I'll be curious to see how it goes for you.



I needed 2 coats, but it stayed on great! Over a week!

Problem was, that indoors it mostly just looked silver on my nails. Not pretty and colorful like in the bottle. Later, I was in my car and glanced at my nails and WOW. Very pretty in the sunlight. Just like in the bottle. But it doesn't photograph well. Still looked like plain silver in pics.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 30, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> I needed 2 coats, but it stayed on great! Over a week!
> 
> Problem was, that indoors it mostly just looked silver on my nails. Not pretty and colorful like in the bottle. Later, I was in my car and glanced at my nails and WOW. Very pretty in the sunlight. Just like in the bottle. But it doesn't photograph well. Still looked like plain silver in pics.



Oh, mine was a creme- yes, I'd suspect you'd need more coats to bring out sparkle or holo or something. I have a few that need sunlight too, in several different brands.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 2, 2012)

You can't really tell how shocking the pink is because the yellow is true neon.
My 8 year old god daughter gave me this manicure Monday.....

$.99 Wet&Wild polish. 

View attachment 0731221446.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 11, 2012)

I love this silver sparkle polish i got. It's so pretty! It was a Wet and Wild for like $2.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 22, 2012)

Sally Hansen magnetic nail color: "Kinetic Copper", using the wave pattern magnet that came with it.






I think it's a really nice shade of copper, and I like the soft and subtle magnet pattern it left on my nails. Of the three brands of magnetic polish and magnets I have tried (China Glaze, Absolute, and Sally Hansen), I like the Sally Hansen the best. Both the formula and magnet are really easy to work with. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2012)

That's really pretty!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 27, 2012)

I want to try this soon!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> Sally Hansen magnetic nail color: "Kinetic Copper", using the wave pattern magnet that came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the same one and really like the results.



TwilightStarr said:


> I want to try this soon!!



Is this is a stick on? I'd like to try it too.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Is this is a stick on? I'd like to try it too.



No it's not stick on, you soak your nail in rubbing alcohol then lay the newspaper over it.

Here is a tutorial on how to do it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kcdt4_5Ncc


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 29, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> No it's not stick on, you soak your nail in rubbing alcohol then lay the newspaper over it.
> 
> Here is a tutorial on how to do it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kcdt4_5Ncc



I've seen tutorials on this too- lots of ways to do it. You can also just soak the newspaper strip, and you can use water instead of rubbing alcohol. 

I'm going to try it too at some point. Wish there was a a way to do it that didn't reverse the text.


----------



## sarahyourprincess (Aug 29, 2012)

I am in love with the nail effects


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 29, 2012)

sarahyourprincess said:


> I am in love with the nail effects



I used to use those all the time and houndstooth was my favorite!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 30, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I've seen tutorials on this too- lots of ways to do it. You can also just soak the newspaper strip, and you can use water instead of rubbing alcohol.
> 
> I'm going to try it too at some point. Wish there was a a way to do it that didn't reverse the text.



Yeah me and a friend were trying to figure out how to do it without reversing the text and we thought maybe typing something backwards, printing it out and trying it that way.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 30, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah me and a friend were trying to figure out how to do it without reversing the text and we thought maybe typing something backwards, printing it out and trying it that way.



I didn't even think about a backward font, but part of the success may depend on the newsprint. Worth a try, though!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I didn't even think about a backward font, but part of the success may depend on the newsprint. Worth a try, though!


I'm going to try it the second I get my hands on some light gray nail polish. I keep seeing 'cement' as a color but I'm wondering if that's too dark.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 30, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm going to try it the second I get my hands on some light gray nail polish. I keep seeing 'cement' as a color but I'm wondering if that's too dark.



I have several grays, I think more than one of them reference cement, and all too dark. To try it out, you could just mix your own, dropping some white with a few drops of black/brown on some tinfoil or wax paper, mixing with a toothpick or something. Just enough to do 10 nails.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Dandelions


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine at the moment.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 9, 2013)

heres mine :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah,they look kinda sloppy because I was just messing around with my new Kiss nail sticker things. I love the bling factor. 

View attachment untitled55.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> heres mine :happy:



Are they stickers?? Look awesome! 



Mishty said:


> Yeah,they look kinda sloppy because I was just messing around with my new Kiss nail sticker things. I love the bling factor.



Love the metallic! You have great shaped nails Babe!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 11, 2013)

Ooooo!! Stars!! How did you do it?



imaginarydiva21 said:


> heres mine :happy:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah they are the nail art stickers you can buy in the shop they was cheap as well really easy to put on and lasted a week got loads of different designs but don't get to wear them much because of work....... i swear for Christmas i got loadsa nail varnish think im gonna have to experiment now i found this thread


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 12, 2013)

Mishty said:


> Yeah,they look kinda sloppy because I was just messing around with my new Kiss nail sticker things. I love the bling factor.



Oooh, these are lush!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

I would love to have someone to this for me, since I think it'd be too hard to try to do my one hand alone. Henna Inspired Nails.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2013)

I had to trim my nails for work,but before I did,I went vamp red for a few days. (this polish was from walgreens for like, $1.75 was great stuff.) 

View attachment 1001225953.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 16, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I would love to have someone to this for me, since I think it'd be too hard to try to do my one hand alone. Henna Inspired Nails.



LOVE this!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is what i done for my night out last night i used a Barry M nail varnish cant quite remember the color and why the nail varnish was wet i stuck the gems on and put a top coat on as i wasn't sure i only stuck one gem on and they are still all on over 24 hours later i think next time i am gonna be more adventurous with a pattern


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 20, 2013)

They look lovely! 

I'm also a Barry M fan...currently sporting tangerine on my thumb, index, middle and little fingernails, and gold foil on my 4th fingernails. I love feature nails!


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 21, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Here is what i done for my night out last night i used a Barry M nail varnish cant quite remember the color and why the nail varnish was wet i stuck the gems on and put a top coat on as i wasn't sure i only stuck one gem on and they are still all on over 24 hours later i think next time i am gonna be more adventurous with a pattern



God, I love a woman with beautiful hands


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not my nails, but I'm wearing/love this color:





credit to makeupbytiffanyd blogsspot


----------



## sarahyourprincess (Jan 23, 2013)

Mishty said:


> I had to trim my nails for work,but before I did,I went vamp red for a few days. (this polish was from walgreens for like, $1.75 was great stuff.)



I am jealous of your nails! I wish mine were that long and neat


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 14, 2013)

hey thought i would upload a pic of my nails i love them


----------



## Piink (Mar 18, 2013)

For those who have the stamp plates, how do you store them? I got a couple and I want to try them, I just need to find a way to store them without having them flop around my nail trunk!


----------



## Ms Amy (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice Posts but in my point of view this thread can't complete without the talking about nail polish brands. At this time only few best nail polish brands in my mind. E.g OPI, Essie, China Glaze, Sally Hansen and last one is but no least is Zoya. I am interested to know more.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 23, 2013)

The more expensive a nail varnish tends to be better the quality even tho i have had a few decent cheap ones my fave make is barry m and rimmel especially bright shades.... my summer colors are gonna be pastel colors


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 30, 2013)

i have been experimenting again


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 30, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i have been experimenting again



That looks cool


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 2, 2013)

My nails right now... put a bit of glitter on just one. Really loving this color


----------



## Mishty (Apr 4, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> My nails right now... put a bit of glitter on just one. Really loving this color



I'm stuck in the single digit rut! I've had a single nail on each hand a different color so long,I can't wear a normal manicure. Even if it's only a dot,or some matte stripes,I've gotta have that special finger. Yours look grrreeaat. Blue is a great color with your skin tone!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a meeting this week,so I went bland with the new Spring soft nudey pinks.
I think I actual like the soft shades though,they look so neat. If you look hard enough you'll see dark spots under my nails and on my cuticles. I got a littttle carried away dying eggs Sunday,and now my nail beds are stained. :doh: 

View attachment IMG_2599.jpg


View attachment IMG_2600.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (May 12, 2013)

I got myself a great base coat (so far) It allows my nail polish to stay on my nails more than just a few hours. I'm on day two with no signs of it chipping or pealing off! So this is my current nail ensemble.. China Glaze Tickle My Triangle polish and some cute flower stickers


----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2013)

I attempted to make it look tie dye-ish but didn't really turn out like that but it's still kinda cool. It's SOOO hard to do special effects on teeny tiny toenails  Scuze the not so pretty toes. My toenails are never naked though


----------



## HottiMegan (May 21, 2013)

I'm a busy bee these days.. cherry blossoms!


----------



## AuntHen (May 28, 2013)

I must say, that I am not thrilled with OPI brand. I own the Lincoln Park After Dark and it chips and peels BADLY after a day or two. :/

Sally Hansen's Diamond brand holds up way better than OPI from my experience. L'Oreal and Maybeline have also faired better.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 28, 2013)

I really like the Finger Paints brand i get at Sally. It's my favorite as far as lasting goes. I also found a GREAT base coat that keeps me chip free for about 6 days.
I love OPI colors and stuff, but yeah, it doesn't stand the test of time for me.


----------



## Donna (Jun 8, 2013)

I went a little off my normal style with these...but my manicurist talked me into the dots after I picked the blue. By the time I left the salon, three other people had asked for polka dots as well.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm normally just a French tip girl with some type of cute design but for some reason I had an urge for orange today. The toes are all orange with one white.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 9, 2013)

Donna said:


> I went a little off my normal style with these...but my manicurist talked me into the dots after I picked the blue. By the time I left the salon, three other people had asked for polka dots as well.



so cute Donna!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 14, 2013)

This time of year I get a pedi once a month when I get my hair colored. I keep forgetting to check the brand of polish. It holds up 4 - 5 weeks without a blemish.

View attachment 108651


I'm sporting pink and white gel nails these days, but played around tonight painting them. Revlon fast dry 'stormy' (sort of dark gray with plum), topped with glitter. I like the way glitter looks over dark polish, but hate the way it feels. 

View attachment 108652


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 14, 2013)

...and getting glitter polish off can be a PITA, too!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 16, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...and getting glitter polish off can be a PITA, too!



Yep, removed it today. Took forever!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 31, 2013)

Preferring my nails short right now... 

Powder blue is Royally Yours from L'Oreal and tangerine color for the "feature nail" is "Rock n' Wedding" from Sally Hansen-Diamond.


----------



## Donna (Aug 31, 2013)

I like that blue! I've been on a blue kick, but I went with a navy blue.


----------



## Donna (Aug 31, 2013)

Disregard....apparently I cannot post pics from my Kindle.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 3, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Yep, removed it today. Took forever!



If you get one of those fingernail polish removers where you stick your whole finger glitter polish is much easier to remove.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 3, 2013)

I have found out you can buy a lot of the discontinued OPI polishes from Amazon. I am a nail polish whore. Must have....more nail polish.

I only have about 25 or so polishes here, but when the rest of my collection arrives from Austin I will post a picture of them..maybe that will shame me enough to stop buying them

It is pretty bad when you are shopping storage solutions for nail polish. So far the best thing I have found at a decent price is the Helmer cabinet from IKEA. There's a better one at the Container Store but it costs in excess of $200. Even I can't go that far...yet.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 3, 2013)

Ikea you say.. hmm maybe i'll plan a trip to Sacramento to check it out. Mine have been weeded out recently and are currently sitting in a $1 store tub that i bought.. IT wobbles under the weight of them when I pick it up.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 3, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Ikea you say.. hmm maybe i'll plan a trip to Sacramento to check it out. Mine have been weeded out recently and are currently sitting in a $1 store tub that i bought.. IT wobbles under the weight of them when I pick it up.



The Ikea Helmer is what I have seen a lot of people use. Or you can get 2 and put a door between them, paint or cover it with contact paper, and make a sort of vanity out of the whole thing.

I was at the store today and saw THE CUTEST Halloween polishes in bottles with tombstones as the top. Lots of glow in the dark and fun colors. Made by Wet and Wild. 1.99 each.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, i like that! I could put all my polish AND beauty supplies in there! I am SO getting it!


----------



## moonvine (Sep 4, 2013)

OK folks..for those lusting after Deborah Lippman, ULTA has a special this month where you get a free bottle of polish when you spend $25. Of course it is hard to spend $25 without buying 2 nail polishes..but $38 for 2 plus a free bottle is 3 bottles for $38..less ouchy than 3 bottles for $57.

Also there is a day during the 30 days of beauty this month where Butter London is $10 a bottle..that's a 30% savings from the usual $15 a bottle.

Of course, both brands are excluded from coupons


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 9, 2013)

I found this cheap brand at DSW called Anise and picked up a couple of their Fall colors.

Right now I am wearing a coppery color called "Bronze Have More Fun". I think the name is cute and clever


----------



## Donna (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm just not ready to switch to fall colors yet. Perhaps in October....


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2013)

Cute Donna! I love polka dots


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2013)

Donna said:


> I'm just not ready to switch to fall colors yet. Perhaps in October....




Is that the stick on stuff? It looks nice. I love your avatar, too- too cute


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 22, 2013)

Mine are a blood red right now... I still need a 2nd coat and to clean up the edges (obviously) 

It's Covergirl Outlast in "wine to five".


----------



## Donna (Sep 22, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that the stick on stuff? It looks nice. I love your avatar, too- too cute



Thanks so much! 

As for my nails it's colored gel and my nail tech puts the polka dots on by hand before the clear gel overcoat.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 24, 2013)

I felt like some playful nails


----------



## Donna (Sep 28, 2013)

One of the best rep comments I have ever received came from this thread. I loved having my toes referred to as "wee." It reminds me of my Grammy who used to call me her "wee lass." 

I gave in and went with a fall color this time....it looks almost black but it's a deep purple/currant color. I'm always amazed at the cute designs my nail tech comes up with.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 28, 2013)

Love the color and the design. 

I never wear deep dark colors on my hands, but love them on my toes.




Donna said:


> One of the best rep comments I have ever received came from this thread. I loved having my toes referred to as "wee." It reminds me of my Grammy who used to call me her "wee lass."
> 
> I gave in and went with a fall color this time....it looks almost black but it's a deep purple/currant color. I'm always amazed at the cute designs my nail tech comes up with.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 1, 2013)

Halloween season.. each week i plan a different look


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 2, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Halloween season.. each week i plan a different look



Ha! These are great, you're so creative. I can only paint my nails in a single colour...a glittery feature nail is as arty as I get!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks  I only just got into nail art over the summer. It's a quick creative outlet for me. I have so much focus on everyone else in my life, this is my little splurge  I'm going to do my toes in some sort of halloween theme today. I'm thinking orange with black spider webs or doing that on just the big toe and candy corn on the little toes.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2013)

Freshly done toes 

View attachment DSCF1797.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 5, 2013)

Cute, Megan!!

I hardly ever do my nails and lately when I do its those Sally Hansen stick on thingys. Last night, while rummaging thru my nightstand drawer (I found 3 yo-yos. Wtf?) I came across a single pack of the stickers which only has 8. I really wanted to do my nails for my night out so I did 8 fingers with the zebra print stickers and did my ring fingers bright red. Workedd out great cause my outfit last night was all red and black. And i looked HOT.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2013)

*I love this thread..always have...mine are NOT spectacular...but some of the best SPARKLY I ever saw by JULEP...color is LUCKY* 

View attachment JulepLUCKY.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Freshly done toes




I LOVE the candy corn- what a cute idea! :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks  My teeny toes are hard to paint so it was an easy "art"


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 23, 2013)

Tooz said:


> Well, it's never too late to try! My best friend feverishly bit her nails until she was 21 or 22. She's since stopped (she'll be 24 in November) and her nails have changed a LOT.



My best friend did too, only she was 32 when she stopped. She started carrying a nail file and clippers with her everywhere and using turtle shell wax(from the pet store) every day. Her nails look awesome now!


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 23, 2013)

PolkaStripe said:


> My best friend did too, only she was 32 when she stopped. She started carrying a nail file and clippers with her everywhere and using turtle shell wax(from the pet store) every day. Her nails look awesome now!



I just realized that I commented on an old post. Sorry, y'all--I'm still getting the hang of this.


----------



## Donna (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoping this worked....my nail tech called them zombie flowers.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 28, 2013)

was a leopard for Halloween so thought i would do fun nails


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 28, 2013)

pretty!


----------



## Piink (Oct 31, 2013)

Just got these done a couple of weeks ago. Broke the middle finger on my left hand when I picked up an EMPTY box ....


----------



## pepsicola93 (Nov 1, 2013)

The result of having no HW and too much free time on Wednesday:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2013)

I just bought this for my nail needs: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EMSGDW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 8, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I just bought this for my nail needs: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EMSGDW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> I can't wait to try it out!



I have that brand and use the black holo glitter top coat over dark dark purple every Halloween. The glitter changes from green to gold to orange. I love it. And I have 11 other glitter top coats which I will never use...why? OMG it is SO HARD to get the polish off! Just not worth it (except once a year around Halloween. lol)

So heads up on the glitter polishes!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 9, 2013)

I love glitter polishes.. I'm aware of their difficulty to come off but i still use them


----------



## Piink (Nov 9, 2013)

Painted my toes today. Didn't do a great job as I was in a bit of a rush. They are hot pink by day and glow at night!


----------



## Donna (Nov 10, 2013)

In honor of the LSU vs Alabama game yesterday, I chose purple for my toes and hands.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 10, 2013)

nice nails lady i wish i could wear nail varnish at work


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 11, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> nice nails lady i wish i could wear nail varnish at work



Me too, I paint them every day off though. Today they are red


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 13, 2013)

View attachment 111267


I have some of the liquid sands polish from opi on my toes.... It's so nice to look at. I left it without a top coat so it would be textured. I got a set of four colours for my bday....


----------



## fancyfeast (Nov 24, 2013)

pepsicola93 said:


> The result of having no HW and too much free time on Wednesday:


Soooo cute!!! Love.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 28, 2013)

well done this before i went out last weekend but didnt take a pic till the next day so a lil chipped


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 29, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> well done this before i went out last weekend but didnt take a pic till the next day so a lil chipped



Very Cute


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> well done this before i went out last weekend but didnt take a pic till the next day so a lil chipped



This is so beautiful


----------



## Jack Secret (Dec 2, 2013)

Piink said:


> Just got these done a couple of weeks ago. Broke the middle finger on my left hand when I picked up an EMPTY box ....



wow! That's really pretty.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 2, 2013)

I did this today. I am gonna try to be festive all year  Next week, i'm thinking candy cane. We have a holiday party to go to at martial arts next Friday.


----------



## azerty (Dec 3, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I did this today. I am gonna try to be festive all year  Next week, i'm thinking candy cane. We have a holiday party to go to at martial arts next Friday.



Wow, you nails are so pretty. I like it, bravo


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks  I love doing nail art. It's fun and a good creative outlet


----------



## Donna (Dec 7, 2013)

Went with a snowflake theme for my mani/pedi....this is as close to snow as I want to get.


----------



## azerty (Dec 7, 2013)

Donna said:


> Went with a snowflake theme for my mani/pedi....this is as close to snow as I want to get.



Very pretty


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 13, 2014)

I had been wanting to try my hands at a metallic foil manicure, so here's what I came up with:







These are the products I used. L'Oreal polish, the color is "not a cloud in the sky", Ciate' silver foil sheets, Ciate' foil glue, and Poshe' topcoat. 






I found some assorted Ciate' kits at Marshall's, and they had one of the Very Coulorfoil kits marked down to $5 because it was damaged. Somebody had torn the box open and swiped the base color polish (which was just a basic grey cream color). But the vial of foil glue, foil sheet packet, and instructions were all there, and that's all I needed. It was a quick and easy manicure and I really like the random flecks of silver foil. You can cover the entire nail or just do flecks like I did. You can use one color, or mix them up. It's a fun kit to play with and I'm going to have fun experimenting with it.

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2014)

My personal trend right now is to put a confetti/glitter top coat on whatever nail color I am wearing. This week is hot pink


----------



## indy500tchr (May 23, 2014)

I've always wanted to try gel polish. My nails have finally gotten strong enough to grow. I was so excited that they were able to shape them like when I used to have acrylic nails. They had my fave OPI color-Pompeii Purple in both gel and regular polish (which I got on my tootsies). I hope the gel lasts as long as they say it will.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 12, 2014)

Ummm.... I'm obsessed. 
Still not an artist,but obsessed.  

View attachment IMG_20131123_005920.jpg


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Jun 18, 2014)

i've started experimenting with tips, shaped to be pretty pointy. i'm pretty pleased with how they've come out considering i've never worn them before!


----------



## Jack Secret (Jun 18, 2014)

BigCutieMargot said:


> i've started experimenting with tips, shaped to be pretty pointy. i'm pretty pleased with how they've come out considering i've never worn them before!



a woman's hands tell more about her and who she is far better than what she can verbalize. You get very beautiful hands.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 19, 2014)

Bright blue with a coat of black and white glitter on top.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 19, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> Bright blue with a coat of black and white glitter on top.



Ahhhh! I love the glitter! What brand?


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Jun 19, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> Bright blue with a coat of black and white glitter on top.



those are awesome!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 20, 2014)

The Maybelline glitter color name is "Clearly Spotted"
The Sally Hansen color name is "Water Color"

I want to say I bought them both at CVS or Walgreens. Should be easy to find. I like the black and white glitter over any bright or pastel color, also gray. It looks really cool over gray.


----------



## Chickidee (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine at the moment! I love them.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> The Maybelline glitter color name is "Clearly Spotted"
> The Sally Hansen color name is "Water Color"
> 
> I want to say I bought them both at CVS or Walgreens. Should be easy to find. I like the black and white glitter over any bright or pastel color, also gray. It looks really cool over gray.



Those look like mermaid nails  Very pretty!!


----------



## Donna (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope I don't get sick of this patriotic theme before my next appointment...


----------



## Saisha (Jul 4, 2014)

Donna said:


> I hope I don't get sick of this patriotic theme before my next appointment...



Those look so pretty!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 12, 2014)

A good classic red to help cover up some henna stains (oops). 






Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in "Red My Lips".


----------



## FionaForemost (Aug 21, 2014)

BigCutieMargot said:


> i've started experimenting with tips, shaped to be pretty pointy. i'm pretty pleased with how they've come out considering i've never worn them before!



I love both the color and the shape of these! I grew out my natural nails and did an almond shape until one broke off (of course) and really loved the shape. I kinda sorta well yes REALLY want to try super long talons at some point.


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 7, 2014)

Finally did my super long talons!! Considering I haven't worked with tips in probably 2 or 3 years, I'm pleased with how they turned out. I used gel (gel base, not gel shellac) and regular polish. Polish needs another coat, I just need to decide if I'm going to get fancy with sparkles and/or glitter. Any suggestions?

View attachment talons 001.JPG

View attachment talons 006.JPG


They are about 3 cm from base to tip.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 7, 2014)

FionaForemost said:


> Finally did my super long talons!! Considering I haven't worked with tips in probably 2 or 3 years, I'm pleased with how they turned out. I used gel (gel base, not gel shellac) and regular polish. Polish needs another coat, I just need to decide if I'm going to get fancy with sparkles and/or glitter. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 116320
> 
> ...



sweet! I always wondered how someone managed buttons like that.


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL I'll let you know how it goes the next time I wear something with buttons!!

This is the final result -- I decided to change the color to something more autumn-like. (Well, this is more wintery, but the closest I have to aumtumn-y right now!.)

If you look closely, you can see the imperfections (dips/dents in the gel) but again, I'm quite pleased with how they turned out!!

View attachment talons2 006.JPG


----------



## Mishty (Sep 9, 2014)

A few of my favorite manis I've had this summer.... 

View attachment IMG_20140102_154626.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140523_132040.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140503_102439.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140304_004347.jpg


View attachment Captureed.JPG


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 11, 2014)

FionaForemost said:


> LOL I'll let you know how it goes the next time I wear something with buttons!!
> 
> This is the final result -- I decided to change the color to something more autumn-like. (Well, this is more wintery, but the closest I have to aumtumn-y right now!.)
> 
> ...



that looks great! I kind of like that color That and deep reds. Every now and then I will check out http://www.nailbytes1.com/ or http://nailslong.com/. If you haven't looked you should check them out.


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 11, 2014)

Mishty said:


> A few of my favorite manis I've had this summer....



My favorite of these is the lilac one in the pool - beautiful color!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2014)

I got the Fuse gelpolish kit yesterday. I am liking it. I just wish i had a solid color.. the sparkle is cute


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 19, 2014)

Jack Secret said:


> that looks great! I kind of like that color That and deep reds. Every now and then I will check out http://www.nailbytes1.com/ or http://nailslong.com/. If you haven't looked you should check them out.



Checked them out, but not at all interested as I'm not a long nail fetishist, I just like experimenting with nails, makeup, & hair.


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 19, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I got the Fuse gelpolish kit yesterday. I am liking it. I just wish i had a solid color.. the sparkle is cute



Nice! I'm not familiar with Fuse, does it require lights or is it one of those new ones that doesn't use lights?


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Dec 4, 2014)

i love sparkles


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2014)

Pretty combo!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2014)

I did my first honest to goodness gel manicure this week. It's Finger Paints purple with an iridescent overlay and then i painted silver snow flakes on my ring finger and thumb nail. This manicure is almost a week old and showing no wear and tear yet. Next one will be mistletoe green


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 2, 2015)

nails i had over Christmas .....waa now im back to work have to have horrible short unpainted nails


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 3, 2015)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> nails i had over Christmas .....waa now im back to work have to have horrible short unpainted nails



oh wow Nice.


----------



## martinnathalie92 (May 6, 2015)

elle camino said:


> all my polishes are OPI since that's all the beauty supply by my house sells. if i had a choice i'd buy essie. that stuff NEVER PEELS.
> anyways:
> 
> toes (at the moment):
> ...



Gorgeous.


----------



## BigCutieAurora (Jul 4, 2015)

I usually keep my toes painted and my fingers pretty natural, just because with my work they chip so easily. I'm planning on getting a pink-nude acrylics in a stiletto shape though very soon!


----------



## Awen9 (May 17, 2016)

Hi ashmamma84, 
I don't like to design my nails, but I love to paint my nails with bright colors such as red, dark pink, black, blue and green.
Thanks!!


----------

